# NF Giveaway's Thread V8



## Bontakun (Oct 16, 2012)

*NF Giveaway's Thread V8*

Rules​1. No taking more then *3* items at a time. One set counts as two items so remember that when grabbing. If more is taken then three one or however many will be deleted from your post.

2. Don't spam the thread. If you want something specific go to a shop or ask for it in the .

3. You must wait *24 hours* meaning 1 whole day to grab other stuff. If you do not wait the 24 hour limit then your post will be deleted. 

4. If someone took an item but hasn't used it within 48 hours then you're free to grab it. 

5. When taking something make sure you only quote what you are taking and not the whole post. 

6. Post your work and your work only. I don't care if you say to rep and credit the person who made it. If you didn't make it then you shouldn't be posting it. Thieving others work could result in a ban.

7. Don't spam. 

If you dont want to see me coming in the thread and saying stuff then follow the rules and that wont happen. its just that simple.  


Have fun and happy shopping 

Link to old thread​


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Oct 16, 2012)

Jak said:


> ​



taking   .

edit: first post is mine


----------



## Revolution (Oct 17, 2012)

Claiming Jaks three Sasukes


----------



## Rima (Oct 17, 2012)

Taking these from the other thread.


----------



## Plush (Oct 17, 2012)

*Rep if taking~​*​


----------



## Melodie (Oct 17, 2012)

Plush said:


> *Rep if taking~​*​




Taking. <3​


----------



## Lew (Oct 17, 2012)

Taking this :33


----------



## Momoko (Oct 17, 2012)

Plush said:


> *Rep if taking~​*​



Taking this avy, plushie kun! .. ;u; 

Also taking this from Joo too. <3 Thank you~


----------



## Vermin (Oct 17, 2012)

taking :33 
can i get this in 170X170 please


----------



## Fiona (Oct 18, 2012)

A VERY Random assortment of avy's and sigs that i have that are either spares or just ones that made but never used  

Rep and Cred please :33







​


----------



## Lovely Hope (Oct 18, 2012)

Fiona said:


> Rep and Cred please :33
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Taking this ..


----------



## SaskeKun (Oct 18, 2012)

Fiona said:


> ​



Taking thanks:33


----------



## Billie (Oct 18, 2012)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (Oct 18, 2012)

​


----------



## Nello (Oct 18, 2012)

Fiona said:


> ​



Taking


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Oct 19, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



Taking     .


----------



## Billie (Oct 19, 2012)

​


----------



## Billie (Oct 19, 2012)

​


----------



## Billie (Oct 19, 2012)

​


----------



## Metaro (Oct 19, 2012)

Blue hair guy ... Taking , thanks.
I have to spread -________-


----------



## Billie (Oct 19, 2012)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (Oct 19, 2012)

Lt Iceman said:


> I'd appreciate this stock,thanks


----------



## SaskeKun (Oct 19, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



Which anime/manga are these from?:33


----------



## Billie (Oct 19, 2012)

SaskeKun said:


> Which anime/manga are these from?:33


Umineko no Naku Koro ni


----------



## SaskeKun (Oct 19, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## Sherlōck (Oct 19, 2012)

>



Taking reped.


----------



## Santí (Oct 19, 2012)

Taking this one.


----------



## Chuck (Oct 20, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



Who is this and where is it from?


----------



## Billie (Oct 20, 2012)

Chuck said:


> Who is this and where is it from?


Battler Ushiromiya from Umineko no Naku Koro ni


----------



## Sasuke Uchiha (Oct 20, 2012)

Err...Gotta spread..taking this.


----------



## Billie (Oct 20, 2012)

​


----------



## Hariti (Oct 20, 2012)

*Rep if taking*


​


----------



## Plush (Oct 20, 2012)

_Taking, thank you. <3​_


----------



## Rima (Oct 20, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​






Hariti said:


> *Rep if taking*
> ​



Taking these.


----------



## Mio Akiyama (Oct 20, 2012)

Hariti said:


> *Rep if taking*​



Taking. **


----------



## Salena (Oct 20, 2012)

Rep.


----------



## Vash (Oct 20, 2012)

Hariti said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> ​



Taking, thanks~


----------



## Araragi (Oct 20, 2012)

Salena said:


> Rep.



zoom in and 170x170 plz


----------



## Salena (Oct 20, 2012)

♚StrawHatLuffy♚ said:


> zoom in and 170x170 plz



I would, but I didn't save it as a PSD, so I lost all the coloring effects.


----------



## ? (Oct 20, 2012)

Salena said:


> Rep.



Taking     .


----------



## Synn (Oct 20, 2012)

Rep if taking


​


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 20, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> ​



mine.

ty.


----------



## Revolution (Oct 20, 2012)

damn you titty nipple


----------



## Ghost (Oct 21, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> ​



where are these from? :WOW


----------



## Synn (Oct 21, 2012)

Shirosaki said:


> where are these from? :WOW



Idk, found the original on tumblr.


----------



## Liverbird (Oct 21, 2012)

Shirosaki said:


> where are these from? :WOW



It's from a game called *Naruto: The Broken Bond* for x360


----------



## Ghost (Oct 21, 2012)

ok, thanks.


----------



## Synn (Oct 21, 2012)

​


----------



## Synn (Oct 21, 2012)

​


----------



## Distance (Oct 21, 2012)

Synn said:


> ​


​
 I'll take this. Thank you.


----------



## Hariti (Oct 21, 2012)

Mine,thanks <3
Gotta spread a bit,will rep asap


----------



## Momoko (Oct 21, 2012)

t-t-taking! thank you ~  *,*


----------



## Billie (Oct 21, 2012)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Araragi (Oct 21, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



170 x 170  zoom in as you see fit


----------



## Billie (Oct 21, 2012)

​


----------



## Synn (Oct 21, 2012)

​


----------



## Metaro (Oct 21, 2012)

I have to spread again


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Oct 21, 2012)

I will take this, thank you !


----------



## Nello (Oct 21, 2012)

Taking :33


----------



## Shaz (Oct 21, 2012)

Synn said:


>




Thanks.


----------



## Sherlōck (Oct 21, 2012)

>



170 x 170 please.


----------



## Imagine (Oct 21, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​


Lemme get that.


----------



## Synn (Oct 21, 2012)

Dastan said:


> 170 x 170 please.


----------



## Rima (Oct 21, 2012)

Taking.

Gotta spread.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Oct 21, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



Taking this, tah.


----------



## Palpatine (Oct 21, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



Taking. :amazed


----------



## kyochi (Oct 22, 2012)

Joo said:
			
		

>



taking, thank you


----------



## Sherlōck (Oct 22, 2012)

Synn said:


>



Thanks.     .


----------



## Synn (Oct 22, 2012)

​


----------



## Synn (Oct 22, 2012)

​


----------



## Vash (Oct 22, 2012)

Synn said:


> ​



Taking this, thanks.


----------



## ghstwrld (Oct 22, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



Thank you.


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 22, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



thanks a lot bro ;3


----------



## ? (Oct 22, 2012)

Taking            .


----------



## Momoko (Oct 22, 2012)

Synn said:


> ​



Taking this one. :}


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Oct 22, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



I will take this Stock?


----------



## Krippy (Oct 22, 2012)

Synn said:


> ​



Taking this.


----------



## Billie (Oct 23, 2012)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (Oct 23, 2012)

​


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Oct 23, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



taking this, thanks


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks    .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imagine (Oct 23, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​


Mine                                                       .


----------



## Lew (Oct 23, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



Taking this


----------



## Chuck (Oct 23, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



Stock please.


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Oct 23, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



Taking this.


----------



## Liverbird (Oct 23, 2012)

Chuck said:


> Stock please.


----------



## Riley F. (Oct 23, 2012)

Rep if taking:
​


----------



## Z (Oct 23, 2012)

Synn said:


> ​



Do you have the stock for these 2?


----------



## Mio Akiyama (Oct 23, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



Taking. **


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 23, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 

















​



Only rep is needed, no credit.


----------



## Santí (Oct 23, 2012)

Taking this right here.


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 23, 2012)

More SAO gifs, containing spoilers of ep 14 I believe.

Only rep is needed.


*Spoiler*: __ 










​


----------



## Revolution (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2012)

TittyNipple said:


> Only rep is needed, no credit.


Taking                                  .


----------



## Synn (Oct 24, 2012)

Z said:


> Do you have the stock for these 2?


----------



## Ghost (Oct 24, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _One Piece 686 spoilers_ 



,





*Spoiler*: _Naruto 607 spoilers_ 



, ,


----------



## Krippy (Oct 24, 2012)

MrBuu said:


> ​



Thank you.


----------



## Billie (Oct 24, 2012)

​


----------



## Billie (Oct 24, 2012)

​


----------



## Hariti (Oct 24, 2012)

*Rep if taking*

​


----------



## Plush (Oct 24, 2012)

Hariti said:


>



_Taking, thank you! _​


----------



## Synn (Oct 24, 2012)

​


----------



## Hariti (Oct 24, 2012)

Synn said:


> ​



Oh,the cuteness 
Taking,gotta spread a bit.


----------



## Mio Akiyama (Oct 24, 2012)

Synn said:


> ​



Taking. 

EDIT: Taking this one too.


----------



## Synn (Oct 24, 2012)

​


----------



## Vash (Oct 24, 2012)

Joo said:


> [/CENTER]



Taking, thanks.


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 24, 2012)

Elfheim Gifs

episode 16 spoilers

Anyways, as more episodes come by, more gifs would come. 


*Spoiler*: __ 











rep only.


----------



## luminaeus (Oct 25, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



Can I see the stock, please? Will rep.


----------



## Billie (Oct 25, 2012)

​


----------



## Billie (Oct 25, 2012)

Sasume Uchiha said:


> Can I see the stock, please? Will rep.


----------



## SaskeKun (Oct 25, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



Taking  gotta spread
Edit: 24'd


----------



## ? (Oct 25, 2012)

MrBuu said:


> Rep if taking:​










Hariti said:


> *Rep if taking*
> ​



Taking these.


----------



## Santoryu (Oct 25, 2012)

Which anime is this from?


----------



## Santí (Oct 25, 2012)

Santoryu said:


> Which anime is this from?



>2012
>Not watching Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann

Fix this.


----------



## andrea (Oct 25, 2012)

@TittyNipple: all your gifs are way over the forum's 1MB size limit for signatures. You'll get people banned for wearing them


----------



## Scizor (Oct 25, 2012)

Hariti said:


> *Rep if taking*​



Stock, please.


----------



## Santoryu (Oct 25, 2012)

Sant? said:


> >2012
> >Not watching Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann
> 
> Fix this.



oh lol

i've watched it, it's just been a while; just who the hell do you think i am?


----------



## Schnarf (Oct 25, 2012)

Shirosaki said:


> *Spoiler*: _Naruto 607 spoilers_
> 
> 
> 
> ,



I'll take those.


----------



## Hariti (Oct 26, 2012)

Scizor said:


> Stock, please.


----------



## Chuck (Oct 26, 2012)

Synn said:


> ​



Stock please.


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Oct 26, 2012)

Shirosaki said:


> ,



Taking this


----------



## Krippy (Oct 26, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



Thank you.


----------



## Billie (Oct 26, 2012)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imagine (Oct 26, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​


Didn't see it being taken so mine.


----------



## Shaz (Oct 26, 2012)

Synn said:


> ​




Thank you.

Need to spread.


----------



## G (Oct 26, 2012)

Synn said:


> ​





Joo said:


> ​




Taking these two.


----------



## Billie (Oct 27, 2012)

​


----------



## Billie (Oct 27, 2012)

​


----------



## Billie (Oct 27, 2012)

​


----------



## Billie (Oct 27, 2012)

​


----------



## Billie (Oct 27, 2012)

​


----------



## Billie (Oct 27, 2012)

​


----------



## G (Oct 27, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



Who is she?

Taking this one.


----------



## Plush (Oct 27, 2012)

_Taking . <3_​


----------



## Billie (Oct 27, 2012)

G said:


> Who is she?



Bianca from Pok?mon Black and White Version 2


----------



## Santoryu (Oct 27, 2012)

>



taking

where is the first one from?


----------



## Metaro (Oct 27, 2012)

>



Taking them


----------



## Hariti (Oct 27, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



What anime/manga is this from?


----------



## Billie (Oct 27, 2012)

Hariti said:


> What anime/manga is this from?



The Girl Who Leapt Through Time.


----------



## Whitebeard (Oct 27, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​


Takin'            .


----------



## Meia (Oct 27, 2012)

Thank you               .


----------



## andrea (Oct 27, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​





Joo said:


> ​



150x200  ?


----------



## Shaz (Oct 27, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​




Hm, What anime is this from?


----------



## Santoryu (Oct 27, 2012)

Looks like Toradora


----------



## Billie (Oct 27, 2012)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (Oct 27, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> 150x200  ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scar (Oct 27, 2012)




----------



## Billie (Oct 28, 2012)

​


----------



## Billie (Oct 28, 2012)

​


----------



## Billie (Oct 28, 2012)

♚StrawHatLuffy♚ said:


> 170 x 170  zoom in as you see fit


 



Chuck said:


> Stock please.


----------



## Hariti (Oct 28, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



Taking,thanks.


----------



## andrea (Oct 28, 2012)

Could I have the stock for this?


----------



## Hariti (Oct 28, 2012)

*Rep if taking*



​


----------



## Hariti (Oct 28, 2012)

​


----------



## Billie (Oct 28, 2012)

Hariti said:


> *Rep if taking*​


Rep and Taking.


----------



## Momoko (Oct 28, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​






Taking these avys, could I get a dotted border though? please ?


----------



## Hariti (Oct 28, 2012)

Amber said:


> Taking these avys, could I get a dotted border though? please ?


----------



## ? (Oct 28, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​





Joo said:


> ​


Taking                         .


----------



## Metaro (Oct 28, 2012)

Joo said:


> Rep and Taking.



nOOoo            .


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Oct 28, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



taking this


----------



## Billie (Oct 28, 2012)

​


----------



## Santoryu (Oct 28, 2012)

>



tah                                .


----------



## ghstwrld (Oct 28, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



I started rewatching Mononoke the other day.  So good...

Thanks.


----------



## Billie (Oct 28, 2012)

​

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Billie (Oct 28, 2012)

Amber said:


> Taking these avys, could I get a dotted border though? please ?


----------



## Lew (Oct 28, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



Taking thank you 

Need to spread

Edit: 24'd


----------



## Gold Roger (Oct 28, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​


Taking


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 28, 2012)

SAO gifs, spoilers of episode 17.

Rep only.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## santanico (Oct 28, 2012)

​


----------



## Fiona (Oct 29, 2012)

starr said:


> ​


Taking


----------



## Billie (Oct 29, 2012)

​


----------



## Billie (Oct 29, 2012)

​


----------



## Sasuke Uchiha (Oct 29, 2012)

^What anime is that from?



starr said:


> ​



Taking. Thanks.


----------



## Billie (Oct 29, 2012)

Sasuke Uchiha said:


> ^What anime is that from?


This is BTOOOM!


----------



## Tsubomii (Oct 29, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



Taking. 
Have you got 125x125 one?:33


----------



## SaskeKun (Oct 29, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



Taking this awesome fuck.

24'd


----------



## Billie (Oct 29, 2012)

​


----------



## Billie (Oct 29, 2012)

​


----------



## Sherlōck (Oct 29, 2012)

Taking.


Taking.


Taking. 170 x 170 please.


----------



## Synn (Oct 29, 2012)

​


----------



## Hariti (Oct 29, 2012)

Dastan said:


> Taking. 170 x 170 please.


----------



## NW (Oct 29, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ]


Taking these. +rep


----------



## ? (Oct 29, 2012)

^ You can only take three at a time.



Synn said:


> ​



Taking       .


----------



## Revolution (Oct 29, 2012)

starr said:


> ​





SO TAKING!


----------



## Taylor (Oct 29, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



Ahh, Gintoki


----------



## Taylor (Oct 29, 2012)

*Just rep*​


----------



## Aeon (Oct 29, 2012)

​Rep if used.


----------



## Taylor (Oct 29, 2012)

Aeon said:


> ​Rep if used.



Taking this one.


----------



## Aeon (Oct 29, 2012)

​
Rep if used.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 30, 2012)

Taylor said:


> *Just rep*​


Taking        ~


----------



## ghstwrld (Oct 30, 2012)

Aeon said:


> ​
> Rep if used.



 Thanks.


----------



## Revolution (Oct 30, 2012)

​

*Spoiler*: _OMG! He pulled an Itachi!_ 



​


----------



## Lew (Oct 30, 2012)

Aeon said:


> ​Rep if used.



Taking thank you


----------



## Selva (Oct 30, 2012)

​


----------



## Anarch (Oct 30, 2012)

Selva said:


> ​



Taking thanks


----------



## Shizune (Oct 30, 2012)

taking <3
**


----------



## Metaro (Oct 30, 2012)

Holy sh*t taking .

Don't you mind if I add it dotted borders , because I'm used to them ^^;


----------



## Momoko (Oct 30, 2012)

Aeon said:


> ​
> Rep if used.



Taking this. Thanks .


----------



## G (Oct 30, 2012)

Taylor said:


> *Just rep*​


I'll take these.


----------



## Aeon (Oct 30, 2012)

More sets, rep if taking.



​


----------



## Kid (Oct 30, 2012)

*Rep if taking
*


----------



## Vice (Oct 30, 2012)

Taking.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 30, 2012)

Aeon said:


> ​
> Rep if used.



Taking. 

Do you by any chance know which ep. of which season those are from again?


----------



## Aeon (Oct 30, 2012)

Scizor said:


> Taking.
> 
> Do you by any chance know which ep. of which season those are from again?



I've racked my brain and I can't remember... I'll let you know if it comes to me.


----------



## santanico (Oct 30, 2012)

Aeon said:


>



can you re-size the avatar 150x200


----------



## Stringer (Oct 30, 2012)

Aeon said:


>


Snatching this one.


----------



## Aeon (Oct 30, 2012)

starr said:


> can you re-size the avatar 150x200


----------



## Hariti (Oct 31, 2012)

*Rep if taking*


​


----------



## Lovely Hope (Oct 31, 2012)

Hariti said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> ​



Taking..


----------



## Momoko (Oct 31, 2012)

Hariti said:


> *Rep if taking*
> ​



Taahking! 



Selva said:


> ​



EDIT: Taking this also.


----------



## santanico (Oct 31, 2012)

thank you


----------



## Billie (Oct 31, 2012)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (Oct 31, 2012)

​


----------



## Billie (Oct 31, 2012)

​


----------



## Santoryu (Oct 31, 2012)

>



cheers mate

need to spread >.>


----------



## Tsubomii (Oct 31, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



Takepek

do you have stock?


----------



## Aeon (Oct 31, 2012)

Luffy, Luffy, Luffy. Rep if taking.



​


----------



## Aeon (Oct 31, 2012)

More Luffy, rep if taking.



​


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 31, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



takiiinngg~


48 hour'd


----------



## Plush (Oct 31, 2012)

*Rep if taking~​*​


----------



## Melodie (Oct 31, 2012)

Plush said:


> *Rep if taking~​*​



Taking these.


----------



## Imagine (Oct 31, 2012)

Taking                                     .


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Oct 31, 2012)

Aeon said:


> More Luffy, rep if taking.



Taking that.


----------



## Araragi (Oct 31, 2012)

Aeon said:


> More Luffy, rep if taking.
> 
> 
> 
> [/CENTER]



mine repped


----------



## Aeon (Oct 31, 2012)

Even more Luffy, rep if taking.



​


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 31, 2012)

thanks brooo


----------



## Vash (Oct 31, 2012)

Plush said:


> *Rep if taking~​*​



Taking, thank you.


----------



## Santí (Oct 31, 2012)

Taking this.


----------



## ghstwrld (Nov 1, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



Thanks, sis.


----------



## Stripes (Nov 1, 2012)

Gosh when was the last time I was here...

*[just need +rep]*



​


----------



## Santoryu (Nov 1, 2012)

thanks                        .


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Nov 1, 2012)

Yeeees,Mine.


----------



## Lupin (Nov 1, 2012)

Taking. +rep


----------



## Tsubomii (Nov 1, 2012)

Stripes said:


> Gosh when was the last time I was here...
> 
> *[just need +rep]*
> ​



Nami Swaaan!pek

you got small ones too, 125pixels??


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Nov 1, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> Could I have the stock for this?



better late than never, right? sorry about the delay 






also taking these two, thank you <3



Selva said:


>



will rep you after spreading


----------



## Billie (Nov 1, 2012)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (Nov 1, 2012)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (Nov 1, 2012)

Tsubomii said:


> Takepek
> 
> do you have stock?


----------



## Shaz (Nov 1, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​




Taking this.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Nov 1, 2012)

also taking this one, thank you!


----------



## Aeon (Nov 1, 2012)

Rep if taking.



​


----------



## Santoryu (Nov 1, 2012)

hell yeah

24'd will rep asap


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Nov 1, 2012)

Aeon said:


> Rep if taking.
> 
> ​



hell yeah

taking


----------



## Imagine (Nov 1, 2012)

Gimmie dat.


----------



## Stripes (Nov 1, 2012)

Tsubomii said:


> Nami Swaaan!pek
> 
> you got small ones too, 125pixels??





Of course ;')​


----------



## Metaro (Nov 1, 2012)

Taking Celty.


----------



## Stripes (Nov 1, 2012)

quick bored edits....

*[just need rep+]*





​


----------



## Paptala (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## Billie (Nov 2, 2012)

​


----------



## Scizor (Nov 2, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​





Joo said:


> ​



Stocks, please.


----------



## santanico (Nov 2, 2012)

150x200                    ?


----------



## Shaz (Nov 2, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​




Thank you.


----------



## Billie (Nov 2, 2012)

Scizor said:


> Stocks, please.


----------



## Fay (Nov 2, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



This please.


----------



## Stripes (Nov 2, 2012)

starr said:


> 150x200                    ?



Yes madam~






​


----------



## santanico (Nov 2, 2012)

thank you!


----------



## Rima (Nov 3, 2012)

Paptala said:


>



Taking       .


----------



## Vash (Nov 3, 2012)

​


----------



## Vash (Nov 3, 2012)

​


----------



## Ghost (Nov 3, 2012)

Jak said:


> ​



Taking. Can I have  thin black border version and dotted border version?


----------



## Vash (Nov 3, 2012)

^


----------



## Anarch (Nov 3, 2012)

Jak said:


> ​



Could I get a 150x200 of this please :33


----------



## Billie (Nov 3, 2012)

​


----------



## Billie (Nov 3, 2012)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (Nov 3, 2012)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metaro (Nov 3, 2012)

Taking, thanks              .


----------



## Sine (Nov 3, 2012)

taking, thanks joo


----------



## Sherlōck (Nov 3, 2012)

Taking. 170x170 please.

24'ed.


----------



## Mochi (Nov 3, 2012)

Jak said:


> ​





Jak said:


> ​



Taking, will rep you twice


----------



## NW (Nov 3, 2012)

>


Taking.


----------



## Vash (Nov 3, 2012)

Anarch said:


> Could I get a 150x200 of this please :33


----------



## Aeon (Nov 3, 2012)

Rep if taking.




​


----------



## Aeon (Nov 3, 2012)

Rep if taking.



​


----------



## Aeon (Nov 3, 2012)

Rep if taking.




​


----------



## CandyCocaine (Nov 3, 2012)

Stripes said:


> quick bored edits....
> 
> *[just need rep+]*
> 
> ...



taking, thank you


----------



## Zach (Nov 3, 2012)

I'll take this.


----------



## Anarch (Nov 4, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## Stripes (Nov 4, 2012)

*[+rep & cred needed]*









​


----------



## Aeon (Nov 4, 2012)

Saw DBZ goodness being shared so I thought I'd dig into my pile. Rep if taking.



​


----------



## Imagine (Nov 4, 2012)

Taking these.


----------



## Stripes (Nov 4, 2012)

Second batch of sigs. Because there should be more sets and junk.

*[rep+ and cred required]*







​


----------



## Lovely Hope (Nov 4, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



Taking these..


----------



## The Weeknd (Nov 4, 2012)

Aeon said:


> Saw DBZ goodness being shared so I thought I'd dig into my pile. Rep if taking.
> ​



Mine, thanks


----------



## Billie (Nov 4, 2012)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metaro (Nov 4, 2012)

kyaaaaa do you have an avatar of it ?! pleaseee and taking!


----------



## Black Mirror (Nov 4, 2012)

from recent One Piece episode 571:

for signatures: all <=1024KB


*Spoiler*: __ 


















another one since 10 images is max:


----------



## Black Mirror (Nov 4, 2012)

for avatars: all max. 150x150 <=341KB (senior size; for noob size, make a request.)


*Spoiler*: __ 














all images: 

if I missed sth 

FTW TAMAGO 

if you want a bobbins gif, get me a *raw(=no subs) *clip of him on youtube


----------



## santanico (Nov 4, 2012)

mine, 150x200 for the avatar?


----------



## andrea (Nov 4, 2012)

Stripes said:


> *[+rep & cred needed]*​



150x200  ?


----------



## Stripes (Nov 4, 2012)

Metaro said:


> kyaaaaa do you have an avatar of it ?! pleaseee and taking!









Lysandra said:


> 150x200  ?







starr said:


> mine, 150x200 for the avatar?


​


----------



## NW (Nov 4, 2012)

150x200 and without border, please!


----------



## santanico (Nov 4, 2012)

thanks ! gotta spread


----------



## andrea (Nov 4, 2012)

will rep once i spread


----------



## Billie (Nov 4, 2012)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SaskeKun (Nov 4, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​


170x170 please?:33


----------



## andrea (Nov 4, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



150x200? :33


----------



## Metaro (Nov 4, 2012)

Thank you Stripes!!!


----------



## NW (Nov 4, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​


Taking. +rep

​Stock, please.


----------



## Billie (Nov 4, 2012)

SaskeKun said:


> 170x170 please?:33





Lysandra said:


> 150x200? :33





No Worries said:


> Stock, please.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SaskeKun (Nov 4, 2012)

Thank you:33


----------



## Aeon (Nov 4, 2012)

Rep if taking.



​


----------



## santanico (Nov 4, 2012)

rep/cred optional, random trans.


----------



## Plush (Nov 5, 2012)

_Taking, thank you. _​


----------



## Aeon (Nov 5, 2012)

No Worries said:


> 150x200 and without border, please!


----------



## Fiona (Nov 5, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



MINE and MINE


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Nov 5, 2012)

starr said:


> rep/cred optional, random trans.


ill take the sasuke.


----------



## NW (Nov 5, 2012)

Thanks. Dat Goku. +Rep.

Fuck..... 24ed. 

And this version's not working. I guess i have to use the original version. Thanks.


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Nov 5, 2012)

Taking this one


----------



## Billie (Nov 5, 2012)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## G (Nov 5, 2012)

ill take this one......


----------



## Vash (Nov 5, 2012)

​


----------



## Stripes (Nov 6, 2012)

*[+rep needed, cred optional]*








​


----------



## Revolution (Nov 6, 2012)

Jak said:


> ​



SO TAKING!  MINE MINE MINE!!! BWA HA HA HA HA!!!   


. . . I'm taking the Itachi tomorrow if you don't grab it first.  DAMN IT!  
KAKASHI, YOU CAN RING MY BELL ANYTIME!


----------



## Aeon (Nov 6, 2012)

Freshly made, rep if taking.




​


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Nov 6, 2012)

Aeon said:


> Freshly made, rep if taking.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



     .


----------



## Imagine (Nov 6, 2012)

Aeon said:


> Freshly made, rep if taking.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not taking any, but were these from a certain remake?


----------



## Aeon (Nov 6, 2012)

ImagineBreakr said:


> Not taking any, but were these from a certain remake?



They are from the Episode of Nami 2-hour special that aired at the end of August that was a retelling of the Arlong Arc.


----------



## Revolution (Nov 6, 2012)

Jak said:


> ​



And I will take these as well (its the next day where I live)


----------



## andrea (Nov 6, 2012)

^It doesn't work that way, you need to wait 24 hours


----------



## Synn (Nov 6, 2012)

​


----------



## Melodie (Nov 6, 2012)

Synn said:


> ​



I'll be taking this; thanks.

170x170? ​


----------



## Synn (Nov 6, 2012)

​


----------



## Synn (Nov 6, 2012)

Melodie said:


> I'll be taking this; thanks.
> 
> 170x170? ​


----------



## Ghost (Nov 6, 2012)

Jak said:


> [
> ​



Can I have dotted border?


----------



## Bitty (Nov 6, 2012)

Aeon said:


> Freshly made, rep if taking.
> 
> 
> ​




Taking these thanks!


----------



## Vash (Nov 6, 2012)

Shirosaki said:


> Can I have dotted border?


----------



## Santoryu (Nov 6, 2012)

cheers                             .


----------



## Ace (Nov 6, 2012)

Joo said:


> [
> 
> ​



Taking


Taking. :33


----------



## Aeon (Nov 6, 2012)

Rep if taking...



​


----------



## Aeon (Nov 6, 2012)

Rep if taking.



​


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Nov 6, 2012)

Aeon said:


> ​





Synn said:


> ​



Taking these.


----------



## Kid (Nov 7, 2012)

*Rep if taking
*


----------



## kohanauzumaki12 (Nov 7, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



taking these thank you


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 7, 2012)

Taking, thanks


----------



## Billie (Nov 7, 2012)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (Nov 7, 2012)

​


----------



## Vash (Nov 7, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​




Taking these, thanks 

Edit: Starr, I'm 24'd. I'll rep tomorrow lol.


----------



## kyochi (Nov 7, 2012)

Joo said:
			
		

>



Taking, thanks.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 8, 2012)

Taking


----------



## G (Nov 8, 2012)

Synn said:


> ​


Can you make this 170x170?


----------



## Synn (Nov 8, 2012)

G said:


> Can you make this 170x170?



I no longer have the stock, sorry :<


----------



## Synn (Nov 8, 2012)

​


----------



## kohanauzumaki12 (Nov 8, 2012)

taking this thank you


----------



## Shaz (Nov 8, 2012)

Synn said:


> ​




I'll have it, thanks.


----------



## Hunter (Nov 8, 2012)

Sugar. said:


> *Rep if taking
> *



Taking. Repped.


----------



## Alisdragon (Nov 8, 2012)

Synn said:


> [\​



Taking, can I have the stock?


----------



## Z (Nov 8, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



Do you have the stock for this?


----------



## Santoryu (Nov 9, 2012)

gotcha                          .


----------



## Whitebeard (Nov 9, 2012)

takin'            .


----------



## Billie (Nov 9, 2012)

​


----------



## Billie (Nov 9, 2012)

​


----------



## Billie (Nov 9, 2012)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metaro (Nov 9, 2012)

Taking , Thanks .


----------



## Shaz (Nov 9, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​




Thank you.


----------



## Nello (Nov 9, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



Taking


----------



## Rima (Nov 10, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



Taking



Synn said:


> ​



What episode is this from?


----------



## Stripes (Nov 10, 2012)

Oh gosh, stop me from late night editing.

*[+rep and cred; will do edits.]*












​


----------



## Revolution (Nov 10, 2012)

Stripes said:


> Oh gosh, stop me from late night editing.
> 
> *[+rep and cred; will do edits.]*
> 
> ...





My new set.


----------



## Shizune (Nov 10, 2012)

Joo said:


>



taking, thank you <3


----------



## Palpatine (Nov 10, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



Taking 

Reps


----------



## Synn (Nov 10, 2012)

Rima said:


> What episode is this from?



Naruto Shippuden Episode 288


----------



## Plush (Nov 10, 2012)

*Rep if taking~​*​


----------



## Melodie (Nov 10, 2012)

Plush said:


> *Rep if taking~​*​



Taking these. 
​


----------



## Billie (Nov 10, 2012)

​


----------



## Billie (Nov 10, 2012)

​


----------



## Hariti (Nov 10, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



Teppei <3
Thanks.Gotta spread a bit.


----------



## Jαmes (Nov 10, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



taking thanks :33


----------



## Fay (Nov 10, 2012)

Synn said:


> ​



This please


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Nov 10, 2012)

Synn said:


> [I​





Joo said:


> [​



150x200? 
and taking


----------



## Synn (Nov 10, 2012)

I don't have the gif anymore


----------



## Tsubomii (Nov 10, 2012)

Plush said:


> *Rep if taking~​*​



Do you have 125x125 ?
Also taking- Cuuute!^^


----------



## Plush (Nov 10, 2012)

Tsubomii said:


> Do you have 125x125 ?
> Also taking- Cuuute!^^










​


----------



## Stripes (Nov 10, 2012)

Moar Adventure Time stuff because none of you heathens like Regular Show.

*[rep+ & cred please]*








​


----------



## santanico (Nov 10, 2012)

Stripes said:


> Moar Adventure Time stuff because none of you heathens like Regular Show.
> 
> *[rep+ & cred please]*



i like regular show


taking


----------



## Vash (Nov 10, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



Taking       .


----------



## John Sheppard (Nov 11, 2012)

*Rep if taking

*




​


----------



## Imagine (Nov 11, 2012)

Tony Stark said:


> Rep if taking


Taking                  .


----------



## John Sheppard (Nov 11, 2012)

*Rep if taking










*​


----------



## blackfire96 (Nov 11, 2012)

Tony Stark said:


> *Rep if taking
> 
> 
> 
> ...


taking these!!


----------



## Billie (Nov 11, 2012)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (Nov 11, 2012)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Synn (Nov 11, 2012)

​


----------



## andrea (Nov 11, 2012)

Synn said:


> ​



150x200? :33


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 11, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



Dishonored <33

Taking for another forum, and stock please?

Oh, today is my anniversary on this forum. We all love random facts of the day, don't we.


----------



## Synn (Nov 11, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> 150x200? :33


----------



## andrea (Nov 11, 2012)

Thanks, do you mind if I edit it and sharpen it a bit?


----------



## Synn (Nov 11, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> Thanks, do you mind if I edit it and sharpen it a bit?



Not at all :]


----------



## Nello (Nov 11, 2012)

Taking


----------



## Excalibur (Nov 11, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



Can I take please TY.


----------



## NW (Nov 11, 2012)

Aeon said:


> ​ ​


*looks around* No one took these? Really? Mine then.  Repped.

Edit: Damn, need to spread.  Will rep as soon as I can.

Re-edit: Repped.


----------



## Fiona (Nov 12, 2012)

Hey gaiz  

Got bored so i decided to make some stuff to dump 

~Rep and cred please ~








​


----------



## Santí (Nov 12, 2012)

TAKING


----------



## andrea (Nov 12, 2012)

*> REP IF YOU TAKE*​





​


----------



## Ghost (Nov 12, 2012)

Fiona said:


> Hey gaiz
> 
> Got bored so i decided to make some stuff to dump
> 
> ...



taking.


----------



## Lovely Hope (Nov 12, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> *> REP IF YOU TAKE*​
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Can I have the stocks for these please?!..:33


----------



## Kid (Nov 12, 2012)

*Rep if taking*


----------



## Mochi (Nov 12, 2012)

Sugar. said:


> *Rep if taking*



Taking both, thank you.

Can I have the stocks, please? :>


----------



## andrea (Nov 12, 2012)

Lovely Hope said:


> Can I have the stocks for these please?!..:33




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kid (Nov 12, 2012)

Mochi said:


> Taking both, thank you.
> 
> Can I have the stocks, please? :>




Here you go


----------



## Stripes (Nov 12, 2012)

*[+rep & credit; will do edits.]*










​


----------



## Araragi (Nov 12, 2012)

Stripes said:


> *[+rep & credit; will do edits.]*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hell yes. Thnx stripes


----------



## Imagine (Nov 12, 2012)

Taking these. Would it be too much to get a matching 150x150 ava for the sig?


----------



## Stripes (Nov 12, 2012)

ImagineBreakr said:


> Taking these. Would it be too much to get a matching 150x150 ava for the sig?




Sure thing love 

​


----------



## Imagine (Nov 12, 2012)

Stripes said:


> Sure thing love
> 
> ​



Thanks Stripes.


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 13, 2012)

Synn said:


> ​



48 hour'd :33



Joo said:


> ​



and this is taken :33


----------



## andrea (Nov 13, 2012)

Moon~ said:


> 48 hour'd :33



I actually wore it for about a day.


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 13, 2012)

Argh sorry then, I'll be changing


----------



## andrea (Nov 13, 2012)

Moon~ said:


> Argh sorry then, I'll be changing



lol I don't mind you wearing it, just letting you know


----------



## SaskeKun (Nov 13, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> *> REP IF YOU TAKE*​​


So beautiful:33 170x170 please?


----------



## andrea (Nov 13, 2012)

SaskeKun said:


> So beautiful:33 170x170 please?


----------



## Vice (Nov 13, 2012)

Taking.

Edit - gotta spread/24'd


----------



## SaskeKun (Nov 13, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## NW (Nov 13, 2012)

Taking. Have some rep


----------



## Stripes (Nov 13, 2012)

RANDOM ASS SIGS

+ Pet & Gabzy art is fun to edit 

*[rep+ & credit; +edits if need be]*












​


----------



## Momoko (Nov 14, 2012)

Plush said:


> *Rep if taking~​*​



Mine's .


----------



## Ghost (Nov 14, 2012)

Tony Stark said:


> *Rep if taking
> 
> *[ [/B]
> 
> ...



this wasn't taken right? can i have dotted border?


----------



## Ghost (Nov 14, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Naruto Manga 609 spoilers_


----------



## G (Nov 14, 2012)

Synn said:


> ​



Taking this.
You have the stock?


----------



## Sherlōck (Nov 14, 2012)

Taking.Reped.


----------



## santanico (Nov 14, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Naruto manga spoiler_ 




yeah just two, got lazy


----------



## NW (Nov 14, 2012)

^ Taking the Obito one. Repped.


----------



## andrea (Nov 14, 2012)

You can't wear that till Sunday


----------



## NW (Nov 14, 2012)

^ Damn, forgot.


----------



## santanico (Nov 14, 2012)

You can still take it, just don't wear it until Sunday or until the telegrams are cleared


----------



## John Sheppard (Nov 15, 2012)

*Rep if taking

** 







*​


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 15, 2012)

Gabzy fanart!



>



Taken!


----------



## John Sheppard (Nov 15, 2012)

*Rep if taking

** 






*​


----------



## John Sheppard (Nov 15, 2012)

*Rep if taking

** 






*​


----------



## Whitebeard (Nov 15, 2012)

Taking        .


----------



## kohanauzumaki12 (Nov 15, 2012)

Tony Stark said:


> *Rep if taking
> 
> *​




taking thank you


----------



## Damaris (Nov 15, 2012)

and on the third day i homestucked





rep if you take, credit not necessary.​


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Nov 15, 2012)

Tony Stark said:


> *Rep if taking
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Taking this one.


----------



## Riley F. (Nov 15, 2012)

Rep if taking:
​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fruit Monger (Nov 15, 2012)

Stripes said:


> *[+rep & credit; will do edits.]*
> 
> ​



Hijacking these bitches.


----------



## Stripes (Nov 15, 2012)

Anony34215 said:


> and on the third day i homestucked
> 
> 
> 
> rep if you take, credit not necessary.​



*HOMESTUCK. FUCK YES.

Is there possibility I can get these 150x200?*


----------



## Rima (Nov 15, 2012)

MrBuu said:


> Rep if taking:
> ​





Synn said:


> ​




Taking these.


----------



## Stripes (Nov 15, 2012)

tis thy season.

*[+rep and credit please]*






*BONUS: BLUES CLUES 4REASONS*
​​


----------



## αce (Nov 15, 2012)

taking


----------



## Fiona (Nov 16, 2012)

Stripes said:


> tis thy season.
> 
> *[+rep and credit please]*
> 
> ...





MINE ​


----------



## Scizor (Nov 16, 2012)

MrBuu said:


> Rep if taking:
> ​



Which character/from which series is that first one? And stock for the first one, please.

Also, stock for the second one, please


----------



## Riley F. (Nov 16, 2012)

Scizor said:


> Which character/from which series is that first one? And stock for the first one, please.
> 
> Also, stock for the second one, please



I actually have no idea. Anyway, here:


----------



## Zoan Marco (Nov 16, 2012)

MrBuu said:


> Rep if taking:
> ​



Taking thanks.


----------



## Skywalker (Nov 17, 2012)

Stripes said:


> tis thy season.
> 
> *[+rep and credit please]*​


Taking. ​


----------



## Revolution (Nov 17, 2012)

Stripes said:


> *BONUS: BLUES CLUES 4REASONS*
> ​​



ADORABLE! pek

I want EVERYONE to have this and I want to see this on every page!


----------



## Billie (Nov 18, 2012)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## andrea (Nov 18, 2012)

​


----------



## andrea (Nov 18, 2012)

​


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Nov 18, 2012)

taking, thank you


----------



## The Weeknd (Nov 18, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> ​



Mine.

Thanks!


----------



## Meia (Nov 18, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## Araragi (Nov 19, 2012)

sig:


transparent version:
[sp][/sp]
rep if taking​


----------



## Billie (Nov 20, 2012)

​


----------



## Billie (Nov 20, 2012)

​


----------



## Billie (Nov 20, 2012)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gin (Nov 20, 2012)

Taking this one.


----------



## Sherlōck (Nov 20, 2012)

Taking. 170x170 please.


----------



## Mio Akiyama (Nov 20, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



Madoka 
Taking.


----------



## Billie (Nov 20, 2012)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (Nov 20, 2012)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (Nov 20, 2012)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Santoryu (Nov 20, 2012)

ta                                        .


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 20, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



awwww taking :3

edit: gotta spread ><

now im 24'd, this rep system is so odd, getting 24'd without being able to rep someone you have to spread.


----------



## Billie (Nov 20, 2012)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (Nov 20, 2012)

​


----------



## Billie (Nov 20, 2012)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (Nov 20, 2012)

​


----------



## Momoko (Nov 20, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​


Taking .


----------



## Lew (Nov 20, 2012)

Joo said:
			
		

>



Taking these thank you :33


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Nov 20, 2012)

thanks 

could I get 150 x 200 too?


----------



## SaskeKun (Nov 20, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> ​


Could I get this in 170x170 please?:33
I'm 24'd right now.


----------



## andrea (Nov 20, 2012)

Sorry but I don't have the stock anymore


----------



## SaskeKun (Nov 20, 2012)

Looks like it :33
It's alright I'll do it myself now.
Thank you both


----------



## andrea (Nov 20, 2012)

Yeah thanks ane :33


----------



## Revolution (Nov 20, 2012)

SaskeKun said:


> Could I get this in 170x170 please?:33
> I'm 24'd right now.



You have good taste :33


----------



## Kid (Nov 20, 2012)

*Rep if taking
*


----------



## Araragi (Nov 20, 2012)

ane said:


> thanks
> 
> could I get 150 x 200 too?



I'm sorry I don't have the stock anymore


----------



## Shaz (Nov 20, 2012)

Sugar. said:


> *Rep if taking
> *




Stock for this?


----------



## Kid (Nov 20, 2012)

MissinqNin said:


> Stock for this?


----------



## Araragi (Nov 20, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _One Piece manga 689_ 









*Spoiler*: _Naruto manga 610_ 








rep please


----------



## NW (Nov 20, 2012)

^ 

Taking this. Repped.


----------



## Stripes (Nov 21, 2012)

Crap no one wants = Crap that's been in my folder for jeeze knows how long

*[rep+ & cred w/ sets; just rep+ for avys]*







​


----------



## andrea (Nov 21, 2012)

Stripes said:


> Crap no one wants = Crap that's been in my folder for jeeze knows how long
> 
> *[rep+ & cred w/ sets; just rep+ for avys]*
> 
> ...



Taking & do you mind if I use the sig to make a 150x200 avy?


----------



## Stripes (Nov 21, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> Taking & do you mind if I use the sig to make a 150x200 avy?



No, not at all.


----------



## Kid (Nov 21, 2012)

*Rep if taking
*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stripes (Nov 21, 2012)

Sugar. said:


> *Rep if taking
> *



Is it possible to get this 150x200? :33


----------



## Kid (Nov 21, 2012)

Stripes said:


> Is it possible to get this 150x200? :33



Here you go

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Calm (Nov 21, 2012)

G said:


> Can you make this 170x170?





Synn said:


> I no longer have the stock, sorry :<



Here you go


----------



## santanico (Nov 21, 2012)

*Don't wear 'till Sunday*

​


----------



## Araragi (Nov 21, 2012)

Rep please
​


----------



## Araragi (Nov 21, 2012)

Rep please


​


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 22, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​


taking, urishieshie


----------



## ultramarine (Nov 22, 2012)

+raep would be sweet 
​


----------



## Revolution (Nov 22, 2012)

^
stock please?


----------



## Stripes (Nov 22, 2012)

random sigs lying around...

*[rep+ & cred please]*







​


----------



## JoJo (Nov 22, 2012)

Stripes said:


> random sigs lying around...
> 
> *[rep+ & cred please]*
> 
> ...



taking. rep.


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 22, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> ​



48 hourd


----------



## santanico (Nov 22, 2012)

^Why are you giving away what you're currently wearing?


----------



## Vingeta (Nov 22, 2012)

haha, well i guess 1) Coz im desperate for rep ryt now?
2) before i posted it, i didnt think i had a problem with that.. but then i did.. so i deleted the post now..


----------



## Shaz (Nov 22, 2012)

vingeta66 said:


> haha, well i guess 1) Coz im desperate for rep ryt now?
> 2) before i posted it, i didnt think i had a problem with that.. but then i did.. so i deleted the post now..



Rep doesn't make you, you make the rep.



It's not anything special other than giving you imaginary reputation which isn't comparable to the one gained from people as a result of good morals.


----------



## Araragi (Nov 22, 2012)

rep please
​


----------



## Tray (Nov 22, 2012)

ultramarine said:


> +raep would be sweet
> ​



Taking and repped


----------



## santanico (Nov 23, 2012)

taking this


----------



## Bontakun (Nov 23, 2012)

♚StrawHatLuffy♚ said:


> Rep and cred please
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



I'm really not impressed  by this one. We know what they look like as kids and that's clearly not it. But that's just me and I won't hate anyone who takes it. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Vingeta (Nov 23, 2012)

@MissinqNin.. haha, yea, im just really new to all this, and i saw people just asking for rep.. so i thought why not... thanks though...


----------



## Owl (Nov 23, 2012)

Don't really have any use for these experimental ones since I can't use avatars that are 150x200 in size:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Rep if you're taking, cred is optional.


----------



## Vingeta (Nov 23, 2012)

random ava and sig whipped up for whoever... rep/cred if taking..


----------



## andrea (Nov 23, 2012)

Owl said:


> Don't really have any use for these experimental ones since I can't use avatars that are 150x200 in size:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



thanks


----------



## G (Nov 23, 2012)

Sugar. said:


> *Rep if taking
> *





Sugar. said:


> *Rep if taking
> *


Taking these    .


----------



## NW (Nov 23, 2012)

vingeta66 said:


> random ava and sig whipped up for whoever... rep/cred if taking..


Taking this one. +rep.


----------



## Araragi (Nov 23, 2012)

Bontakun said:


> I'm really not impressed  by this one. *We know what they look like as kids and that's clearly not it*. But that's just me and I won't hate anyone who takes it. Thanks for sharing.



But that isn't a stock of them as kids


----------



## Bontakun (Nov 23, 2012)

I was looking at Robin and Franky and thought they must be kids! Yeah it makes more sense if they were just stylized. But argh I still can't accept that small Franky lol.


----------



## Araragi (Nov 23, 2012)

**


----------



## Araragi (Nov 23, 2012)

Rep please


_Set_:
Please rep
cred is optional

​


----------



## Shaz (Nov 23, 2012)

╰Rep if taking╮
_______________






_______________​


----------



## SaskeKun (Nov 23, 2012)

Taking  could I also get it in 170x170 and the stock please?


----------



## Shaz (Nov 23, 2012)

SaskeKun said:


> Taking  could I also get it in 170x170 and the stock please?



​


----------



## SaskeKun (Nov 23, 2012)

Thank you 
Gotta rep you later, I'm 24'd


----------



## Stripes (Nov 23, 2012)

Lotta Z&S love all around mwa.

*[just +rep meh]*







​


----------



## Bonly (Nov 24, 2012)

Stripes said:


> Lotta Z&S love all around mwa.
> 
> *[just +rep meh]*
> 
> ...



Taking these <3


----------



## Tray (Nov 24, 2012)

MissinqNin said:


> ╰Rep if taking╮
> _______________
> 
> 
> ...



Taking this 

24 hr'd, will rep soon


----------



## Billie (Nov 24, 2012)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (Nov 24, 2012)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (Nov 24, 2012)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (Nov 24, 2012)

​​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (Nov 24, 2012)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vingeta (Nov 24, 2012)

ahhh!! i must have that time-skip zoro one @stripes!! but i cant rep yet... d@mmit...


----------



## Vermin (Nov 24, 2012)

​


----------



## G (Nov 24, 2012)

Taking this one.


----------



## Vermin (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## KohZa (Nov 24, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​


what series is this from?


----------



## Billie (Nov 24, 2012)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (Nov 24, 2012)

​


----------



## Billie (Nov 24, 2012)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (Nov 24, 2012)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (Nov 24, 2012)

ZanCrow said:


> what series is this from?



Zetsuen no Tempest


----------



## Shaz (Nov 24, 2012)

vingeta66 said:


> ahhh!! i must have that time-skip zoro one @stripes!! but i cant rep yet... d@mmit...




You can still take it (if you've not taken three within the last 24hrs), just remember to rep him later.


----------



## Momoko (Nov 24, 2012)

MissinqNin said:


> ╰Rep if taking╮
> _______________
> 
> 
> ...



Taking .



MissinqNin said:


> ╰Rep if taking╮
> _______________
> 
> 
> _______________​



EDIT; Taking this siggy too, Thank you .


----------



## Shaz (Nov 24, 2012)

╰Rep if taking╮
_______________





_______________​


----------



## Vingeta (Nov 24, 2012)

MissinqNin said:


> You can still take it (if you've not taken three within the last 24hrs), just remember to rep him later.



yea, but i cant guarantee that i'll be able to rep anytime soon..  ...i dont have enough posts apparently..


----------



## Shaz (Nov 24, 2012)

Get 50.


----------



## SaskeKun (Nov 24, 2012)

MissinqNin said:


> ╰Rep if taking╮
> _______________
> 
> 
> _______________​


Why so awesome? 
170x170 please


----------



## Shaz (Nov 24, 2012)

SaskeKun said:


> Why so awesome?
> 170x170 please


----------



## SaskeKun (Nov 24, 2012)

Thanks 
still 24'd


----------



## Imagine (Nov 24, 2012)

MissinqNin said:


> ╰Rep if taking╮
> _______________
> [
> 
> ...



Taking this         .


----------



## SaskeKun (Nov 24, 2012)

*Rep if taking*


​


----------



## Vash (Nov 24, 2012)

Zoroark said:


> ​



I'll take this.


----------



## Meia (Nov 24, 2012)

Thank you!    .


----------



## Stripes (Nov 24, 2012)

vingeta66 said:


> ahhh!! i must have that time-skip zoro one @stripes!! but i cant rep yet... d@mmit...



Go ahead and take it, just +rep me when you can.


----------



## Fay (Nov 24, 2012)

Zoroark said:


> =



This please


----------



## Alisdragon (Nov 25, 2012)

Can I get the stock?


----------



## Vingeta (Nov 25, 2012)

Stripes said:


> Go ahead and take it, just +rep me when you can.



awesome!! i shall take this then.. 



Stripes said:


> Lotta Z&S love all around mwa.
> 
> *[just +rep meh]*
> 
> ...


----------



## Rima (Nov 25, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



Taking. :33


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Nov 25, 2012)

Taking this one.


----------



## Billie (Nov 25, 2012)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (Nov 25, 2012)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (Nov 25, 2012)

​


----------



## Billie (Nov 25, 2012)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## アストロ (Nov 25, 2012)

taking repped~


----------



## ℛei (Nov 25, 2012)

,,

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## andrea (Nov 25, 2012)

Reiki said:


> ,,



fuuuuuuuuuuuu all minee


----------



## Vingeta (Nov 25, 2012)

posted a similar/same pic of this, but that had an effect applied.. it was suggested i remove the effect.. still up for grabs... (senior size sig.. request for junior)

​


----------



## G (Nov 25, 2012)

MissinqNin said:


> ╰Rep if taking╮
> _______________
> 
> 
> ...



Ill take these ones


----------



## Billie (Nov 25, 2012)

​


----------



## Billie (Nov 25, 2012)

​


----------



## Billie (Nov 25, 2012)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (Nov 25, 2012)

​


----------



## Billie (Nov 25, 2012)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vermin (Nov 25, 2012)

​


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Nov 25, 2012)

Alisdragon said:


> Can I get the stock?






this sasuke is so out of character, and this kyuubi is so cute. there's no other way, I need to take it, it belongs with me 

thanks!


----------



## Stripes (Nov 25, 2012)

Avies lying around

*{just need rep+}*








​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vei (Nov 25, 2012)

Stripes said:


>



taking


----------



## Gin (Nov 25, 2012)

Stripes said:


>


Mine.


----------



## G (Nov 26, 2012)

Whos that     ?


----------



## Vingeta (Nov 26, 2012)

G said:


> Whos that     ?



ichigo.. with his hollow mask... from bleach...


----------



## Billie (Nov 26, 2012)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (Nov 26, 2012)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (Nov 26, 2012)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imagine (Nov 26, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



Taking this.


----------



## NW (Nov 26, 2012)

Mine. Repped.

Edit: Why am i always 24ed?  Will rep as soon as I can.


----------



## Momoko (Nov 26, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



Taking, thank you .


----------



## Vash (Nov 26, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



Mine, thanks.


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 26, 2012)

Stripes said:


> Lotta Z&S love all around mwa.
> 
> *[just +rep meh]*
> 
> ​



Thank youuu pek Gotta spread my reps first but 

edit: dang 24 hourd.I noted it tho.


----------



## Vingeta (Nov 26, 2012)

ava


sigs.. (couldn't decide which was better, so puttin up both versions)


rep for take


----------



## Kid (Nov 26, 2012)

*Rep if taking*


​


----------



## Zach (Nov 26, 2012)

Joo said:


>



Taking these two.


----------



## Fiona (Nov 26, 2012)

Sugar. said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> ​



MINE


----------



## Revolution (Nov 26, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



Taking these beauties.  Let me 24.


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Nov 26, 2012)

Sugar. said:


> *Rep if taking*


taking    .


----------



## EJ (Nov 26, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​




taking the soldier lazer and girl with hat.


----------



## Billie (Nov 26, 2012)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (Nov 26, 2012)

​


----------



## Palpatine (Nov 26, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



Taking.


----------



## Meia (Nov 27, 2012)

Taking, thank you.


----------



## zetzume (Nov 28, 2012)

Joo said:


> Taking~  c:​


----------



## Kid (Nov 28, 2012)

*Rep if taking*

​


----------



## Shaz (Nov 28, 2012)

Sugar. said:


> *Rep if taking*




Stock me bro.


----------



## Billie (Nov 28, 2012)

Sugar. said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> ​



Time to Rep and taking.


----------



## Kid (Nov 28, 2012)

MissinqNin said:


> Stock me bro.



Here you go


----------



## Shaz (Nov 28, 2012)

thanks.


----------



## Scizor (Nov 28, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



Stock, please


----------



## Billie (Nov 28, 2012)

Scizor said:


> Stock, please


----------



## Sillay (Nov 28, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



thanks ! **


----------



## Brotha Yasuji (Nov 29, 2012)

Zoroark said:


> ​



Taking            .


----------



## Billie (Nov 29, 2012)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (Nov 29, 2012)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (Nov 29, 2012)

​


----------



## Billie (Nov 29, 2012)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## andrea (Nov 29, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​





Joo said:


> ​



150x200   ?


----------



## Slam Demon (Nov 29, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



Taking Goku if that's okay. 

+rep


----------



## Slam Demon (Nov 29, 2012)

starr said:


> *Don't wear 'till Sunday*​




Taking! 

+reps


----------



## Imagine (Nov 29, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​


Taking                   .


----------



## ℛei (Nov 30, 2012)

mine 
thanks


----------



## Anarch (Nov 30, 2012)

​


----------



## Anarch (Nov 30, 2012)

​


----------



## JoJo (Nov 30, 2012)

Rep and credit please.


----------



## Black Sheep (Nov 30, 2012)

Zirconis said:


> Rep and credit please.



Taking.. will credit and rep soon.


----------



## Santoryu (Nov 30, 2012)

cheers                        .

24'd atm


----------



## Les Mis?rables (Nov 30, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



Who is that?


----------



## Billie (Dec 1, 2012)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (Dec 1, 2012)

​


----------



## Billie (Dec 1, 2012)

Magic Carpet said:


> Who is that?



Oscar  from Lupin the third: mine fujiko to iu onna


----------



## santanico (Dec 1, 2012)

taking              .


----------



## Sherlōck (Dec 1, 2012)

Taking. Reped


----------



## Fiona (Dec 1, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



MINE


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 1, 2012)

Stripes said:


> *[rep+ & credit; +edits if need be]*
> 
> 
> 
> ​



48 hour'd, my bbs man.


----------



## Kaitou (Dec 1, 2012)

Claiming.         .


----------



## G (Dec 1, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



imma take these.


----------



## calibre (Dec 1, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



Thanks........


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Dec 1, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



I'll take this.


----------



## Stripes (Dec 2, 2012)

*[One Piece Avy Batch]*

I'll probably post more later.

((if you'd like to have certain characters put together i'd gladly do it))





​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imagine (Dec 2, 2012)

Taking this Stripes-chan.


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 2, 2012)

Stripes said:


> *[One Piece Avy Batch]*
> 
> I'll probably post more later.
> 
> ...



Taking these.

Also can you put Sanji and Zoro together please?


----------



## Billie (Dec 2, 2012)

​


----------



## Billie (Dec 2, 2012)

​


----------



## Billie (Dec 2, 2012)

​


----------



## Billie (Dec 2, 2012)

​


----------



## Billie (Dec 2, 2012)

​


----------



## Billie (Dec 2, 2012)

​


----------



## Billie (Dec 2, 2012)

​


----------



## Billie (Dec 2, 2012)

​


----------



## Billie (Dec 2, 2012)

​


----------



## Billie (Dec 2, 2012)

​


----------



## Billie (Dec 2, 2012)

​


----------



## Billie (Dec 2, 2012)

​


----------



## Silver (Dec 2, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



Thanks                    !


----------



## Shaz (Dec 2, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​




Cheers. **


----------



## Stripes (Dec 2, 2012)

Moon~ said:


> Taking these.
> 
> Also can you put Sanji and Zoro together please?



​


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 2, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​


Taking, but..

> 24'd. 

I'll get back to you on that


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 2, 2012)

Stripes said:


> ​



AADSAFDG These two is just


----------



## Tsubomii (Dec 2, 2012)

~Rep if taking~
​


----------



## Billie (Dec 2, 2012)

​


----------



## Billie (Dec 2, 2012)

​


----------



## Billie (Dec 2, 2012)

​


----------



## Revolution (Dec 2, 2012)

Taking the blue "I look for you in everyone"


----------



## Brandon Heat (Dec 2, 2012)

Stripes said:


> *[One Piece Avy Batch]*
> 
> I'll probably post more later.
> 
> ...



Taking these two.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Dec 2, 2012)

I'll take this, thank you. can I have 150 x 200 too?


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 3, 2012)

Sugar. said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> ​



Taking           .


----------



## Nello (Dec 3, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



Taking 
You'll get the rep in 24 hours


----------



## Anarch (Dec 3, 2012)

​


----------



## G (Dec 3, 2012)

this is mine   .


----------



## ZeroWolf123 (Dec 3, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



What anime are these and the ones above it from??


----------



## Billie (Dec 3, 2012)

​


----------



## Billie (Dec 3, 2012)

​


----------



## Billie (Dec 3, 2012)

​


----------



## Billie (Dec 3, 2012)

​


----------



## Billie (Dec 3, 2012)

​


----------



## Billie (Dec 3, 2012)

ZeroWolf123 said:


> What anime are these and the ones above it from??


Guilty Crown


----------



## ZeroWolf123 (Dec 4, 2012)

Joo said:


> Guilty Crown



Cool, thanks


----------



## Ghost (Dec 4, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



taking. **


----------



## Skywalker (Dec 4, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​


Taking       .


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Dec 4, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



taking these


----------



## Revolution (Dec 4, 2012)

*Who is the beautiful lady?*



Joo said:


> ​



What anime is this?

pek


----------



## ghstwrld (Dec 4, 2012)

Lt Iceman said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> ​





Joo said:


> ​




 Thank you.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Dec 4, 2012)

Sarahmint said:


> What anime is this?
> 
> pek


Kara no Kyoukai/Garden of Sinners(that's Shiki).


----------



## Billie (Dec 4, 2012)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (Dec 4, 2012)

​


----------



## Billie (Dec 4, 2012)

​


----------



## Billie (Dec 4, 2012)

​


----------



## Billie (Dec 4, 2012)

​


----------



## Billie (Dec 4, 2012)

​


----------



## Billie (Dec 4, 2012)

​


----------



## Santoryu (Dec 4, 2012)

>



cheers                       .


----------



## Meia (Dec 4, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## Shaz (Dec 4, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​





Stock please


----------



## Billie (Dec 4, 2012)

Shaz said:


> Stock please


----------



## NW (Dec 4, 2012)

*@Lt. Iceman:* Taking this



Repped.


----------



## The Weeknd (Dec 4, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



Has anyone taking these yet? If not, mine.


----------



## Aeon (Dec 4, 2012)

Rep if taking.



​


----------



## Vash (Dec 4, 2012)

Aeon said:


> Rep if taking.
> 
> ​



Taking this, thanks.


----------



## The Weeknd (Dec 4, 2012)

Aeon said:


> Rep if taking.
> 
> ​


Thanks, taking these.


----------



## NW (Dec 4, 2012)

*@Aeon:* 

150x200? And mind if I use it on a different forum?


----------



## Aeon (Dec 4, 2012)

No Worries said:


> *@Aeon:*
> 
> 150x200? And mind if I use it on a different forum?


----------



## Aeon (Dec 4, 2012)

Rep if taking.



​


----------



## Imagine (Dec 4, 2012)

Aeon said:


> Rep if taking.
> 
> 
> [/CENTER]


Taking                                    .


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Dec 5, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​


Taking this one, thanks.


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 5, 2012)

Anarch said:


> ​



Daryl FUCK YEAH!



Joo said:


> ​



and this :33


----------



## Billie (Dec 5, 2012)

​


----------



## Billie (Dec 5, 2012)

​


----------



## Billie (Dec 5, 2012)

​


----------



## Billie (Dec 5, 2012)

​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 5, 2012)

Aeon said:


> Rep if taking.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Taking these, thank you.


----------



## Nello (Dec 5, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



Taking


----------



## Chuck (Dec 5, 2012)

Stock please.


----------



## Stripes (Dec 5, 2012)

*[ONE PIECE Z FILM COLORSPREAD]*

((will joint characters just ask))





​


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Dec 5, 2012)

Stripes said:


> *[ONE PIECE Z FILM COLORSPREAD]*
> 
> ((will joint characters just ask))
> ​


taking     .


----------



## Imagine (Dec 5, 2012)

Stripes said:


> *[ONE PIECE Z FILM COLORSPREAD]*
> 
> ((will joint characters just ask))
> 
> ...


Taking these.


----------



## Gin (Dec 5, 2012)

Taking Sanji, will rep tomorrow.


----------



## Stripes (Dec 6, 2012)

*[ONE PIECE MOVIE Z]*

((will post more soon...))









​


----------



## Whitebeard (Dec 6, 2012)

Stripes said:


> ​


Takin'              .


----------



## Billie (Dec 6, 2012)

​


----------



## Billie (Dec 6, 2012)

​


----------



## Billie (Dec 6, 2012)

​


----------



## Billie (Dec 6, 2012)

​


----------



## Billie (Dec 6, 2012)

​


----------



## Billie (Dec 6, 2012)

​


----------



## Billie (Dec 6, 2012)

​


----------



## Tsubomii (Dec 6, 2012)

~Rep if taking~

​


----------



## Chuck (Dec 6, 2012)

Joo, what series are all those from?


----------



## Bonly (Dec 6, 2012)

Chuck said:


> Joo, what series are all those from?



High School of the Dead.


----------



## Revolution (Dec 6, 2012)

WHERE ARE THESE BEAUTIES FROM?



Tsubomii said:


> ~Rep if taking~
> ​


----------



## Les Mis?rables (Dec 6, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 6, 2012)

Stripes said:


> *[ONE PIECE MOVIE Z]*
> 
> ((will post more soon...))
> 
> ​



minesss.


----------



## Billie (Dec 6, 2012)

​


----------



## Billie (Dec 6, 2012)

​


----------



## Billie (Dec 6, 2012)

​


----------



## Billie (Dec 6, 2012)

​


----------



## Shaz (Dec 6, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​




I'll take this. Where is this from by the way?


----------



## Misao (Dec 6, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



Taking this.


----------



## KohZa (Dec 6, 2012)

Shaz said:


> I'll take this. Where is this from by the way?


5cm Per Seconds.


----------



## Sasuke Uchiha (Dec 7, 2012)

Tsubomii said:


> ~Rep if taking~​



Taking this...Rep coming...


----------



## Billie (Dec 7, 2012)

​


----------



## Billie (Dec 7, 2012)

​


----------



## Billie (Dec 7, 2012)

​


----------



## Tsubomii (Dec 7, 2012)

~Rep if taking~


​


----------



## Tsubomii (Dec 7, 2012)

~Rep if taking~

​


----------



## Billie (Dec 7, 2012)

​


----------



## Billie (Dec 7, 2012)

​


----------



## Billie (Dec 7, 2012)

​


----------



## Billie (Dec 7, 2012)

​


----------



## SaskeKun (Dec 7, 2012)

Tsubomii said:


> ~Rep if taking~
> ​


Could I get these in 170x170 please?:33


----------



## Tsubomii (Dec 7, 2012)

~Rep if taking~
​


----------



## Tsubomii (Dec 7, 2012)

SaskeKun said:


> Could I get these in 170x170 please?:33



sure!


----------



## Tsubomii (Dec 7, 2012)

~Rep if taking~

​


----------



## SaskeKun (Dec 7, 2012)

Tsubomii said:


> sure!


Thank you


Tsubomii said:


> ~Rep if taking~
> ​


That one too? I like your stuff


----------



## Tsubomii (Dec 7, 2012)

SaskeKun said:


> Thank you
> 
> That one too? I like your stuff



You welcome Saske.


----------



## SaskeKun (Dec 7, 2012)

Thank you  I'll rep you again as soon as possible


----------



## Shaz (Dec 7, 2012)

Tsubomii said:


> ~Rep if taking~​




Quality shit, I'll take both. Also could I get the stocks as well?


----------



## Vash (Dec 7, 2012)

Tsubomii said:


> ~Rep if taking~​



I'll take these two, thank you.


----------



## Tsubomii (Dec 7, 2012)

Shaz said:


> Quality shit, I'll take both. Also could I get the stocks as well?



Quality shit?!


----------



## Shaz (Dec 7, 2012)

Tsubomii said:


> Quality shit?!




datshit.


----------



## Tsubomii (Dec 7, 2012)

~Rep if taking~

​


----------



## Stripes (Dec 7, 2012)

Tsubomii said:


> ~Rep if taking~
> 
> ​



Tsubomii would you mind sending me those stocks.


----------



## Tsubomii (Dec 7, 2012)

~Rep if taking~

​


----------



## Rima (Dec 7, 2012)

Tsubomii said:


> ~Rep if taking~​



Taking       .


----------



## Tsubomii (Dec 7, 2012)

~Rep if taking~

​


----------



## NW (Dec 7, 2012)

170x170, please?


----------



## Revolution (Dec 7, 2012)

Tsubomii said:


> ~Rep if taking~​



24'd but will rep as soon as I can.

pekpekpek




Stripes said:


> Tsubomii would you mind sending me those stocks.



me too, please


----------



## Psychic (Dec 7, 2012)

Tsubomii said:


> ~Rep if taking~
> ​



taking and repped!


----------



## Vermin (Dec 8, 2012)

Tsubomii said:


> ~Rep if taking~​


taking pek


----------



## Zenith (Dec 8, 2012)

Rep if taking

​


----------



## Silver (Dec 8, 2012)

Lt Iceman said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> ​



thx**


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 8, 2012)

Tsubomii said:


> ​


repped     .


----------



## Chuck (Dec 8, 2012)

Tsubomii said:


> ~Rep if taking~​



Stock & source please.


----------



## Tsubomii (Dec 8, 2012)

~Rep if taking~

​


----------



## Shaz (Dec 8, 2012)

╰Rep if taking╮
_______________




_______________​


----------



## SaskeKun (Dec 8, 2012)

motherfucking taking! wonderful

170x170 please


----------



## Shaz (Dec 8, 2012)

SaskeKun said:


> motherfucking taking! wonderful
> 
> 170x170 please


----------



## Tsubomii (Dec 8, 2012)

~Rep if taking~


​


----------



## NW (Dec 8, 2012)

Tsubomii said:


> ​


pek

Taking these.

Need to spread before I can rep.


----------



## SaskeKun (Dec 8, 2012)

Shaz said:


>



ありがとうございました!


----------



## Ana (Dec 8, 2012)

Shaz said:


> ╰Rep if taking╮
> _______________
> 
> 
> ...



taking


----------



## Billie (Dec 8, 2012)

​

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Billie (Dec 8, 2012)

​


----------



## Mio Akiyama (Dec 8, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



Taking these.


----------



## Mochi (Dec 8, 2012)

*Rep or Cred <:*​


----------



## Mochi (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## Palpatine (Dec 8, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



What show is the chick with the eyepatch from? I see that character everywhere but I'm not sure what she's from.


----------



## Revolution (Dec 8, 2012)

Shaz said:


> ╰Rep if taking╮
> _______________
> 
> 
> _______________​



I'll take these three, you tallented Shanz, you!

But who is this girl?  ​


----------



## Silver (Dec 8, 2012)

Palpatine said:


> What show is the chick with the eyepatch from? I see that character everywhere but I'm not sure what she's from.


It's Rikka Takanashi from Chūnibyō Demo Koi ga Shitai!
!


----------



## Mar Azul (Dec 8, 2012)

Tsubomii said:


> ~Rep if taking~​


Taking and thank you.


----------



## JoJo (Dec 9, 2012)

Rep please.


----------



## Whitebeard (Dec 9, 2012)

thankzz        .


----------



## Tsubomii (Dec 9, 2012)

~Rep if taking~

​


----------



## Tsubomii (Dec 9, 2012)

~Rep if taking~
​


----------



## G (Dec 9, 2012)

taking these.
170x170 please?


----------



## Tsubomii (Dec 9, 2012)

~Rep if taking~ 


​


----------



## Gold Roger (Dec 9, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​


Taking this one.



Joo said:


> ​


Also taking this one.


----------



## Tsubomii (Dec 9, 2012)

G said:


> taking these.
> 
> 170x170 please?


----------



## Santoryu (Dec 9, 2012)

ta                                   .


----------



## Tsubomii (Dec 9, 2012)

~Rep if taking~

​


----------



## NW (Dec 9, 2012)

Tsubomii said:


>


pekpekpekpek

Thank you. :33

*Edit:* Fuck! Need to spread.  Will rep later.


----------



## Dei (Dec 9, 2012)

_Rep if taking~_​


----------



## Tsubomii (Dec 9, 2012)

~Rep if taking~


​


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Dec 9, 2012)

Thanks    .


----------



## Shaz (Dec 9, 2012)

Sarahmint said:


> I'll take these three, you tallented Shanz, you!
> 
> But who is this girl?  ​



Shaz*

It's just a random picture from deviantart.

 < And that is taken already.




Tsubomii said:


> ~Rep if taking~
> ​




Good shit, must take. Must spread.


----------



## Imagine (Dec 9, 2012)

Dei said:


> _Rep if taking~_​


Taking this.


----------



## Tsubomii (Dec 9, 2012)

~Rep if taking~


​


----------



## Hebe (Dec 9, 2012)

Tsubomii said:


> ~Rep if taking~​



Taking, thank you


----------



## Tsubomii (Dec 9, 2012)

~Rep if taking~

​


----------



## Vash (Dec 9, 2012)

Tsubomii said:


> ~Rep if taking~​



Taking        .


----------



## Gin (Dec 9, 2012)

Mine.   **


----------



## Revolution (Dec 9, 2012)

Tsubomii said:


> ~Rep if taking~
> 
> ​



What are these from?


----------



## Billie (Dec 10, 2012)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (Dec 10, 2012)

​


----------



## Billie (Dec 10, 2012)

Sarahmint said:


> What are these from?


Guilty Crown


----------



## Zenith (Dec 10, 2012)

taking.can you make it 150x20,thanks and i happen to be 24'd at the moment unfortunately


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 10, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



Taking this, thank you.


----------



## Silver (Dec 10, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



Thanks again
May I know where the last pic is from?


----------



## Imagine (Dec 10, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​


Taking this.


----------



## Charlotte (Dec 10, 2012)

Tsubomii said:


> ~Rep if taking~
> \​



Taking this.


----------



## Billie (Dec 10, 2012)

Lt Iceman said:


> taking.can you make it 150x20,thanks and i happen to be 24'd at the moment unfortunately


----------



## andrea (Dec 10, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



150x200    ?


----------



## Sasuke Uchiha (Dec 10, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



Taking...Rep coming..


----------



## Revolution (Dec 10, 2012)

Tsubomii said:


> ~Rep if taking~
> 
> ​



Taking these.  Tsubomii, you are a genuis!


----------



## Billie (Dec 10, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> 150x200    ?


----------



## santanico (Dec 11, 2012)

​


----------



## Tsubomii (Dec 11, 2012)

*~Rep if taking~*


​


----------



## Tsubomii (Dec 11, 2012)

*~Rep if taking~*

​


----------



## Black Sheep (Dec 11, 2012)

Taking . Repped comming.


----------



## Tsubomii (Dec 11, 2012)

*~Rep if taking~*

​


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Dec 11, 2012)

pretty Emma is pretty, taking these two.  I will have to spread rep before I can rep you again, though


could you make as well 170 x 170?


----------



## Tsubomii (Dec 11, 2012)

ane said:


> pretty Emma is pretty, taking these two.  I will have to spread rep before I can rep you again, though
> 
> 
> could you make as well 170 x 170?



I agree.


----------



## Tsubomii (Dec 11, 2012)

*~Rep if taking~*

​


----------



## Metaro (Dec 11, 2012)

Tsubomii said:


> *~Rep if taking~*
> ​



I want to take them all  but i can't 

So I'm taking these


Will Rep ASAP


----------



## Tsubomii (Dec 11, 2012)

*~Rep if taking~*


​


----------



## G (Dec 11, 2012)

Tsubomii said:


> *~Rep if taking~*
> ​



Got the stocks anymore?
Taking..


----------



## Eternity (Dec 11, 2012)

Rep if taking
​


----------



## NW (Dec 11, 2012)

Tsubomii said:


> *~Rep if taking~*​


Taking. Will rep after I spread.


----------



## Revolution (Dec 11, 2012)

starr said:


> ​



LOVE THIS!  Mine!


----------



## Chuck (Dec 11, 2012)

Tsubomii said:


> *~Rep if taking~*
> ​



Stocks & source please.


----------



## santanico (Dec 11, 2012)

150x200???


----------



## ? (Dec 11, 2012)

Tsubomii said:


> ~Rep if taking~
> ​



Taking             .


----------



## Misao (Dec 11, 2012)

​


----------



## Tsubomii (Dec 12, 2012)

Chuck said:


> Stocks & source please.






Tumblr




starr said:


> 150x200???


----------



## Tsubomii (Dec 12, 2012)

*~Rep if taking~*

​


----------



## Tsubomii (Dec 12, 2012)

*~Rep if taking~*

​


----------



## andrea (Dec 12, 2012)

Tsubomii said:


> *~Rep if taking~*​



150x200   ?


----------



## Billie (Dec 12, 2012)

​


----------



## Billie (Dec 12, 2012)

​


----------



## Billie (Dec 12, 2012)

​


----------



## G (Dec 12, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



Took this one


----------



## ? (Dec 12, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



Taking          .


----------



## Imagine (Dec 12, 2012)

Le mine   .


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 12, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



Grabbing this.


----------



## Billie (Dec 12, 2012)

​


----------



## Billie (Dec 12, 2012)

​


----------



## Billie (Dec 12, 2012)

​


----------



## Billie (Dec 12, 2012)

​


----------



## Billie (Dec 12, 2012)

​


----------



## Billie (Dec 12, 2012)

​


----------



## Billie (Dec 12, 2012)

​


----------



## Billie (Dec 12, 2012)

​


----------



## Kage (Dec 12, 2012)

Misao said:


> ​



i'll take this.


----------



## Silver (Dec 12, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



Taking                 .


----------



## Tsubomii (Dec 13, 2012)

*~Rep if taking~*

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tsubomii (Dec 13, 2012)

*~Rep if taking~*

​


----------



## Tsubomii (Dec 13, 2012)

*~Rep if taking~*

​


----------



## Imagine (Dec 13, 2012)

>


Taking these


----------



## Gin (Dec 13, 2012)

Taking this, will rep when I can.


----------



## Stringer (Dec 13, 2012)

Mine              .


----------



## SaskeKun (Dec 13, 2012)

Tsubomii said:


> ​



Sebastian pek 170x170 please :33


----------



## Tsubomii (Dec 13, 2012)

*~Rep if taking~*

​


----------



## Tsubomii (Dec 13, 2012)

SaskeKun said:


> Sebastian pek 170x170 please :33


----------



## Tsubomii (Dec 13, 2012)

*~Rep if taking~*

​


----------



## SaskeKun (Dec 13, 2012)

Tsubomii said:


>



Danke


----------



## Tsubomii (Dec 13, 2012)

*~Rep if taking~*

​


----------



## Tsubomii (Dec 13, 2012)

*~Rep if taking~*

​


----------



## Tsubomii (Dec 13, 2012)

*~Rep if taking~*

​


----------



## Tsubomii (Dec 13, 2012)

*~Rep if taking~*

​


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 14, 2012)

Tsubomii said:


> *~Rep if taking~*​





Tsubomii said:


> *~Rep if taking~*​



Yo                .


----------



## Boa Hancock (Dec 14, 2012)

Whats the original image? For that one piece one??


----------



## Sahyks (Dec 14, 2012)

Tsubomii said:


> *~Rep if taking~*​




I'll take this.​


----------



## santanico (Dec 14, 2012)

mine!


----------



## Tsubomii (Dec 14, 2012)

*~Rep if taking~*

​


----------



## Tsubomii (Dec 14, 2012)

*~Rep if taking~*

​


----------



## Tsubomii (Dec 14, 2012)

*~Rep if taking~*

​


----------



## Tsubomii (Dec 14, 2012)

Boa Hancock said:


> Whats the original image? For that one piece one??



Which one do you mean?


----------



## Tsubomii (Dec 14, 2012)

*~Rep if taking~*

​


----------



## Revolution (Dec 14, 2012)

Tsubomii said:


> *~Rep if taking~*
> 
> ​



Taking these two/three


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Dec 14, 2012)

Tsubomii said:


> *~Rep if taking~*​



Takin**.


----------



## NW (Dec 14, 2012)

Tsubomii said:


> ​


Thanks. pek

Must spread.


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Dec 14, 2012)

Taking this one.


----------



## Gold Roger (Dec 14, 2012)

Tsubomii said:


> *~Rep if taking~*​



Taking


----------



## Tsubomii (Dec 15, 2012)

*~Rep if taking~*

​


----------



## Tsubomii (Dec 15, 2012)

*~Rep if taking~*

​


----------



## Tsubomii (Dec 15, 2012)

*~Rep if taking~*



​


----------



## Tsubomii (Dec 15, 2012)

*~Rep if taking~*

​


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 15, 2012)

starr said:


> ​



Taking these two.


----------



## Remyx (Dec 15, 2012)

Do want. **


----------



## Tray (Dec 15, 2012)

Tsubomii said:


> *~Rep if taking~*
> ​



Taking


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Dec 15, 2012)

Tsubomii said:


> ​



Xanxus! Taking.


----------



## Misao (Dec 15, 2012)

​


----------



## Tsubomii (Dec 15, 2012)

*~Rep if taking~*

​


----------



## Tsubomii (Dec 15, 2012)

*~Rep if taking~*

​


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 15, 2012)

taken~


----------



## kyochi (Dec 15, 2012)

Tsubomii said:
			
		

>



Taking, thanks. Must spread. 

Do you still have the stock for the Grimmjow/Ulquiorra avatars?


----------



## Tsubomii (Dec 15, 2012)

kyochi said:


> Taking, thanks. Must spread.
> 
> Do you still have the stock for the Grimmjow/Ulquiorra avatars?



Yes.


----------



## Rosi (Dec 15, 2012)

Taking this one, thanks.


----------



## Mochi (Dec 16, 2012)

_Rep or Credit​_
​


----------



## Mochi (Dec 16, 2012)

​


----------



## Tsubomii (Dec 16, 2012)

*~Rep if taking~*

​


----------



## Tsubomii (Dec 16, 2012)

*~Rep if taking~*

​


----------



## Vash (Dec 16, 2012)

Tsubomii said:


> *~Rep if taking~*​



I'll take this. thanks ~


----------



## Tsubomii (Dec 16, 2012)

*~Rep if taking~*

​


----------



## kyochi (Dec 16, 2012)

do you still have the stock for this, mochi?


----------



## Mochi (Dec 16, 2012)

kyochi said:


> do you still have the stock for this, mochi?



No sadface, bitch. 
Here you go


----------



## Melodie (Dec 16, 2012)

Tsubomii said:


> *~Rep if taking~*​



Dotted border please. :33​


----------



## SaskeKun (Dec 16, 2012)

Tsubomii said:


> *~Rep if taking~*​



I'd be highly delighted to get this in 170x170 my Lady


----------



## Tsubomii (Dec 16, 2012)

Melodie said:


> Dotted border please. :33​






SaskeKun said:


> I'd be highly delighted to get this in 170x170 my Lady


----------



## Chuck (Dec 16, 2012)

*Random giveaways*​


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 16, 2012)

Mochi said:


> ​



Taking, thank you.


----------



## SaskeKun (Dec 16, 2012)

Tsubomii said:


>



Perfect thank you  24'd, I'll rep you asap


----------



## Silver (Dec 16, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



Taking as well


----------



## Tsubomii (Dec 17, 2012)

*~Rep if taking~*

​


----------



## Tsubomii (Dec 17, 2012)

*~Rep if taking~*

​


----------



## Tsubomii (Dec 17, 2012)

*~Rep if taking~*

​


----------



## Tsubomii (Dec 17, 2012)

*~Rep if taking~*

​


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 17, 2012)

rep


----------



## Imagine (Dec 17, 2012)

Lucaniel said:


> rep


Thanks            .


----------



## Revolution (Dec 17, 2012)

Tsubomii said:


> *~Rep if taking~*
> ​



BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Billie (Dec 17, 2012)

i take this.


----------



## Gino (Dec 17, 2012)

Tsubomii said:


> *~Rep if taking~*
> 
> 
> ​


I take this+rep


----------



## Tray (Dec 17, 2012)

Taking                        .


----------



## kyochi (Dec 17, 2012)

Not sure if I can take stuff yet, but I'm stealing this.


----------



## Chuck (Dec 18, 2012)

​


----------



## Billie (Dec 18, 2012)

​


----------



## Billie (Dec 18, 2012)

​


----------



## Billie (Dec 18, 2012)

​


----------



## Billie (Dec 18, 2012)

​


----------



## choco bao bao (Dec 18, 2012)

Tsubomii said:


> ​


Taking, thanks~


----------



## zetzume (Dec 18, 2012)

Tsubomii said:


> *~Rep if taking~*​




taking! Thank you. <3 

100x100 please? :33

and 

taking. 150x200. <3


----------



## Rima (Dec 18, 2012)

Tsubomii said:


> *~Rep if taking~*​





Joo said:


> ​





Joo said:


> ​



Taking.

Gotta spread.


----------



## Mar Azul (Dec 18, 2012)

Tsubomii said:


> *~Rep if taking~*​



Thank you.


----------



## Fay (Dec 18, 2012)

Tsubomii said:


> *~Rep if taking~*
> 
> 
> *~Rep if taking~*​



These two.


----------



## Ceria (Dec 18, 2012)

Tsubomii said:


> *~Rep if taking~*​



thanks alot!


----------



## Bonney (Dec 19, 2012)

Tsubomii said:


> *~Rep if taking~*​



I'm sure nobody ended up taking this.

Taking thanks 



Tsubomii said:


> *~Rep if taking~*​



This too :33


----------



## Scizor (Dec 19, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



Stock, please


----------



## Tsubomii (Dec 19, 2012)

*~Rep if taking~*

​


----------



## Tsubomii (Dec 19, 2012)

*~Rep if taking~*

​


----------



## Tsubomii (Dec 19, 2012)

*~Rep if taking~*

​


----------



## Tsubomii (Dec 19, 2012)

*~Rep if taking~*

​


----------



## Tsubomii (Dec 19, 2012)

*~Rep if taking~*

​


----------



## Tray (Dec 19, 2012)

Tsubomii said:


> *~Rep if taking~*​


This one                .


----------



## Vash (Dec 19, 2012)

Tsubomii said:


> *~Rep if taking~*​



Taking these. Your stuff is awesome as always


----------



## Gin (Dec 19, 2012)

Taking this one.


----------



## kyochi (Dec 19, 2012)

Taking, thank you.


----------



## EJ (Dec 19, 2012)

I'll take this right here.


----------



## Araragi (Dec 19, 2012)

​


----------



## Skywalker (Dec 19, 2012)

Aladdin said:


> ​


I'll be taking these.


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Dec 19, 2012)

Chuck said:


> ​



I'll take this right here.


----------



## Silver (Dec 19, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



Thanks                           .


----------



## Stringer (Dec 19, 2012)

Taking        these.


----------



## Billie (Dec 20, 2012)

​


----------



## Billie (Dec 20, 2012)

​


----------



## Billie (Dec 20, 2012)

​


----------



## Vash (Dec 20, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



thank you.


----------



## ℛei (Dec 20, 2012)

,,,
,,,,,​


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 20, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



aw yh

will rep for each



Tsubomii said:


> ​



also this


----------



## Chuck (Dec 20, 2012)

​


----------



## Imagine (Dec 20, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​


I like that. Gimme that.


----------



## Araragi (Dec 20, 2012)

~Rep please~
​


----------



## Araragi (Dec 20, 2012)

~Rep please~ ​


----------



## Gold Roger (Dec 20, 2012)

Taking.


----------



## Rosi (Dec 20, 2012)

Reiki said:


>



Taking! Thank you. reps+


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 21, 2012)

Aladdin said:


> ~Rep please~ ​



Danke schon


----------



## Imagine (Dec 21, 2012)

Aladdin said:


> ~Rep please~
> ​


Taking. Can I get a dotted border?


----------



## Norc (Dec 21, 2012)

Chuck said:


> ​



Awesome, taking.


----------



## Shaz (Dec 21, 2012)

Chuck said:


> ​




Quality, taking. Got the stock too?


----------



## Paptala (Dec 21, 2012)




----------



## Paptala (Dec 21, 2012)




----------



## NW (Dec 21, 2012)

Reiki said:


> ​


jg7et.ky.;.pYhjw7..;.>*(U$*hy76rt774th4 

Taking. Repped.


----------



## Hariti (Dec 22, 2012)

Reiki said:


> ​





Joo said:


> ​



Taking thanks


----------



## Chuck (Dec 22, 2012)

Shaz said:


> Quality, taking. Got the stock too?



Glad you like it.


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 22, 2012)

rep 4 each


----------



## Chuck (Dec 22, 2012)

Stock please.


----------



## Tsubomii (Dec 22, 2012)

*~Rep if taking~*
​


----------



## Tsubomii (Dec 22, 2012)

*~Rep if taking~*

​


----------



## Tsubomii (Dec 22, 2012)

*~Rep if taking~*

​


----------



## Tsubomii (Dec 22, 2012)

*~Rep if taking~*

​


----------



## Tsubomii (Dec 22, 2012)

*~Rep if taking~*

​


----------



## santanico (Dec 22, 2012)

Paptala said:


>



 thanks


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Dec 22, 2012)

Taking this.


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 22, 2012)

Chuck said:


> Stock please.





pretty blurry at original size, as you can see


----------



## Imagine (Dec 22, 2012)

Aladdin said:


> ~Rep please~
> ​


taking this. must spread


----------



## Revolution (Dec 22, 2012)

MINE! MINE! MINE!


----------



## Billie (Dec 22, 2012)

​


----------



## Billie (Dec 22, 2012)

​


----------



## Billie (Dec 22, 2012)

​


----------



## Billie (Dec 22, 2012)

​


----------



## Sasuke Uchiha (Dec 22, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



Super dope work as usual Joo. Rep +

Damm...need to spread.


----------



## Imagine (Dec 23, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​


Yes. This is mine.


----------



## Whitebeard (Dec 23, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​


taking zhese two.


----------



## G (Dec 23, 2012)

Chuck said:


> ​



Taking this one


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Dec 23, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



Yup, taking these.


----------



## Lew (Dec 23, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



Taking  Repped


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Dec 23, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



Where is this from?


----------



## Marcο (Dec 23, 2012)

​


----------



## Imagine (Dec 23, 2012)

Shαnks said:


> [​


Taking. 24'd.


----------



## Meia (Dec 23, 2012)

Taking, thank you!


----------



## krakonfive (Dec 23, 2012)

Hai there dear artist!

Do you know of any animated shikamaru avatars available around here?


----------



## Revolution (Dec 24, 2012)

krakonfive said:


> Hai there dear artist!
> 
> Do you know of any animated shikamaru avatars available around here?







They are not animated, but up for grabs.


----------



## krakonfive (Dec 24, 2012)

Sarahmint said:


> They are not animated, but up for grabs.



Thanks!

Too bad some members around here already use them.


----------



## andrea (Dec 24, 2012)

this is the giveaways thread, you should go to the general request thread for requests


----------



## Sherlōck (Dec 24, 2012)

Taking.Reped.


----------



## Hitomi (Dec 24, 2012)

just rep<3​


----------



## Hitomi (Dec 25, 2012)

just rep<3​


----------



## Fay (Dec 25, 2012)

Tsubomii said:


> *~Rep if taking~*​



This please.


----------



## Tsubomii (Dec 25, 2012)

*~Rep if taking~*

​


----------



## Tsubomii (Dec 25, 2012)

*~Rep if taking~*

​


----------



## Tsubomii (Dec 25, 2012)

*~Rep if taking~*

​


----------



## Tsubomii (Dec 25, 2012)

*~Rep if taking~*

​


----------



## Chuck (Dec 25, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Sigs_


----------



## Lovely Hope (Dec 25, 2012)

Snow Princess said:


> just rep<3​



Taking..:33


----------



## Chuck (Dec 26, 2012)

Stock and source please.


----------



## Demetrius (Dec 26, 2012)

Synn said:


> ​


don't mind if i do


----------



## andrea (Dec 26, 2012)

Snow Princess said:


> ​





Tsubomii said:


> ​





ane said:


> ​



i'll take these :33


----------



## Billie (Dec 26, 2012)

​


----------



## Billie (Dec 26, 2012)

​


----------



## Billie (Dec 26, 2012)

​


----------



## Billie (Dec 26, 2012)

​


----------



## Billie (Dec 26, 2012)

​


----------



## Shaz (Dec 26, 2012)

I'll take this one, thanks.


Stock too?


----------



## EJ (Dec 26, 2012)

GODDAMMIT SHAZ


----------



## Shaz (Dec 26, 2012)

Bam flash.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Dec 26, 2012)

Shaz said:


> I'll take this one, thanks.
> 
> 
> Stock too?


----------



## Fay (Dec 26, 2012)

ane said:


> Sorry, I can't find it. I got it looking in google for jazz images or jazz musicians, in case you want to  try



This please :33


----------



## Imagine (Dec 26, 2012)

Le taking.


----------



## NW (Dec 26, 2012)

@Joo 

Taking this. Will rep as soon as I'm not 24ed. 

And could I have the stock too?


----------



## Araragi (Dec 26, 2012)

Imagine said:


> Taking. Can I get a dotted border?



Sorry its so late. I was out with relatives for the holidays and couldn't access my computer.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Dec 27, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Naruto Manga Spoilers, don't wear 'till MONDAY_ 








_Rep, no need to credit._​


----------



## Bonney (Dec 27, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



170x170 please


----------



## NW (Dec 27, 2012)

Blazing CobaltX said:


> *Spoiler*: _Naruto Manga Spoilers, don't wear 'till MONDAY_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TAKING THIS 



24ed currently.  Will rep when I can.


----------



## Norc (Dec 27, 2012)

​
*
~Rep if taking.*


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Dec 27, 2012)

Taking. Could you make this 200 x 200? 

Thank you


----------



## Norc (Dec 27, 2012)

ane said:


> Taking. Could you make this 200 x 200?
> 
> Thank you


----------



## JoJo (Dec 27, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Set 1_ 



*Avatar*


*Signature*





*Spoiler*: _Set 2_ 



*Avatar*


*Signature*




Just rep. ​


----------



## Imagine (Dec 27, 2012)

JoJo said:


> *Spoiler*: _Set 1_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gimme.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 27, 2012)

Norc said:


> ​
> *
> ~Rep if taking.*



Taking these one since Imagine had already asked for another thing before this and it hasn't been 24 hours.
He never seems to use the things he grabs anyway.


----------



## Stripes (Dec 27, 2012)

Back and ready for action. 

*[just need rep+ loves]*








​


----------



## Norc (Dec 28, 2012)

​
*
~Rep if taking.*


----------



## Fragile (Dec 28, 2012)

Taking these.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Dec 28, 2012)

It looks great, thank you


----------



## Stripes (Dec 28, 2012)

so unmotivated and tired.

*[rep+ is lovely]*






​


----------



## Chuck (Dec 28, 2012)

​


----------



## Rima (Dec 28, 2012)

Taking.


----------



## Shaz (Dec 28, 2012)

Norc said:


> ​
> *
> ~Rep if taking.*




EDIT: I'll take it.

Can I get the stock?


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 28, 2012)




----------



## Norc (Dec 28, 2012)

Shaz said:


> EDIT: I'll take it.
> 
> Can I get the stock?


----------



## Billie (Dec 29, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Naruto Manga Spoiler_


----------



## Billie (Dec 29, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _One Piece Manga Spoiler_


----------



## Billie (Dec 29, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Bleach Manga Spoiler_


----------



## Billie (Dec 29, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Kuroko No Basket Manga Spoiler_


----------



## Billie (Dec 29, 2012)

​


----------



## Imagine (Dec 29, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​


Taking                        .


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Dec 29, 2012)

I'll take this.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Dec 29, 2012)




----------



## G (Dec 29, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​





Joo said:


> ​






Taking these.


----------



## santanico (Dec 30, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Spoiler*: _Naruto Manga Spoiler_




mine mine mine​


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Dec 30, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



taking     .


----------



## Synn (Dec 30, 2012)

Rep if taking



​


----------



## Synn (Dec 30, 2012)

​


----------



## Shizune (Dec 30, 2012)

taking, thanks


----------



## Billie (Dec 30, 2012)

​


----------



## Lew (Dec 30, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



Taking these 2


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 30, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



Taking this.
24'ed right now though.


----------



## Araragi (Dec 30, 2012)

Rep if taking
​


----------



## Araragi (Dec 30, 2012)

Rep if taking​


----------



## Araragi (Dec 30, 2012)

rep if taking
​


----------



## Lew (Dec 30, 2012)

Aladdin said:


> Rep if taking
> ​



Taking this.


----------



## andrea (Dec 30, 2012)

Stripes said:


> Back and ready for action.
> 
> *[just need rep+ loves]*
> 
> ...





Synn said:


> ​



thanks    :33


----------



## Synn (Dec 30, 2012)

Rep if taking




​


----------



## Billie (Dec 30, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> 
> ...


150x200 please


----------



## Synn (Dec 30, 2012)

Joo said:


> 150x200 please


----------



## NW (Dec 30, 2012)

Taking this. 24ed. Will rep when I can.


----------



## Revolution (Dec 30, 2012)

Aladdin said:


> Rep if taking​



Not taking, but what episode is this?


----------



## Araragi (Dec 30, 2012)

Sarahmint said:


> Not taking, but what episode is this?



I'm not sure but its going to be in the saiyan invasion arc, before goku comes to fight. And I think this gif may be from DBZ Kai if not from the original although I'm sure both would have it


----------



## Vice (Dec 30, 2012)

Sarahmint said:


> Not taking, but what episode is this?



That would be episode 28. The Return of Goku.


----------



## Zach (Dec 31, 2012)

Taking                             .


----------



## Misao (Dec 31, 2012)

​


----------



## Lindsay (Dec 31, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Stripes said:


> so unmotivated and tired.
> *[rep+ is lovely]*
> ​







Joo said:


> ​







Taking                    .


----------



## EJ (Dec 31, 2012)

Misao said:


> [/RIGHT]



Can I please

Can I please take all three of these. oh god. please.


----------



## Norc (Dec 31, 2012)

Awesome, taking.


----------



## Misao (Dec 31, 2012)

Flow said:


> Can I please
> 
> Can I please take all three of these. oh god. please.



Yes no one claimed those.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 31, 2012)

Not trying to claim anything, but sweet jesus those avatars were awesome, Misao. Have some rep.


----------



## Stannis (Dec 31, 2012)

​


----------



## Shaz (Dec 31, 2012)

Boshi said:


> ​




Taking it.


Stock too please.


----------



## Stannis (Dec 31, 2012)

Shaz said:


> Stock too please.


----------



## Araragi (Dec 31, 2012)

Rep if taking
​


----------



## Araragi (Dec 31, 2012)

Rep if taking
​


----------



## Araragi (Dec 31, 2012)

Rep if taking
​


----------



## Paptala (Dec 31, 2012)




----------



## zetzume (Dec 31, 2012)

Aladdin said:


> Rep if taking
> ​




taking this. <3 pek


----------



## Misao (Jan 1, 2013)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EJ (Jan 1, 2013)

hey, thanks buddy.


----------



## Lupin (Jan 1, 2013)

Taking.

+rep


----------



## Gold Roger (Jan 1, 2013)

Aladdin said:


> Rep if taking​



Taking, btw can I get a think black border and the stock?


----------



## G (Jan 1, 2013)

Joo said:


> *Spoiler*: _Kuroko No Basket Manga Spoiler_



Taking this one.


----------



## Synn (Jan 1, 2013)

Misao said:


> ​



I'll be taking these.

I need to spread, Cleo.


----------



## Araragi (Jan 1, 2013)

Gold Roger said:


> Taking, btw can I get a think black border and the stock?


----------



## Zenith (Jan 1, 2013)

Rep if taking 

​


----------



## Eternity (Jan 1, 2013)

Lt Iceman said:


> Rep if taking



Taking these.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jan 1, 2013)

>



Taking :33


----------



## Zenith (Jan 1, 2013)

Rep if taking 



​


----------



## andrea (Jan 1, 2013)

Lt Iceman said:


> Rep if taking



thanks   .


----------



## EJ (Jan 1, 2013)

you're welcome. :ignoramus


----------



## Metaro (Jan 1, 2013)

Eternity said:


> Taking these.



Nooooo 


Taking.


----------



## Kid (Jan 1, 2013)

*Rep if taking*


​


----------



## Ghost (Jan 1, 2013)

Kid said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> ​



Taking. 

Can I have dotted border?


----------



## Revolution (Jan 1, 2013)

Paptala said:


>



If not for *Lupin*, I'd take all three.  Instead, I'll take the last two.


----------



## Stannis (Jan 1, 2013)

Rep if taking
​


----------



## Brox (Jan 1, 2013)

rep if taking
,,
,,
,,​


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## Santoryu (Jan 1, 2013)

Brox said:


> ​





taking swagashi             .


----------



## Anarch (Jan 1, 2013)

Kid said:


> *Rep if taking*
> ​



150x200 please ?

Also who's the guy in the first one ?


----------



## Misao (Jan 1, 2013)

​

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Hariti (Jan 1, 2013)

Misao said:


> ​



Taking Misaki <3


----------



## andrea (Jan 1, 2013)

Misao said:


> ​



sooo pretty thanks :33


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Jan 1, 2013)

Misao said:


> ​



taking    .


----------



## Stripes (Jan 1, 2013)

boredom blows

*[rep+ gives me power]*









​


----------



## Morphine (Jan 1, 2013)

Misao said:


> ​



taking                               .


----------



## Brox (Jan 1, 2013)

rep if taking
,,
,,
​


----------



## EJ (Jan 1, 2013)

you're welcome. :ignoramus


----------



## Raiden (Jan 1, 2013)

Kid said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> ​



I'll be taking this.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 1, 2013)

Brox said:


> rep if taking
> 
> ​


thanks bro :3


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 1, 2013)

thanks mate


----------



## Brox (Jan 1, 2013)

rep if taking
,
,
,​


----------



## Whitebeard (Jan 1, 2013)

Brox said:


> ​


Taking these two


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Jan 1, 2013)

Brox said:


> rep if taking
> ​



Taking these two.


----------



## Brox (Jan 1, 2013)

rep if taking

,
,​


----------



## krome (Jan 1, 2013)

Joo said:


> ​



Taking. Will rep after spread~


----------



## Shaz (Jan 1, 2013)

Brox said:


> rep if taking​





Stock please


----------



## Vice (Jan 2, 2013)

Yep.


----------



## JoJo (Jan 2, 2013)

Brox said:


> rep if taking
> 
> ,​



Taking              .


----------



## Revolution (Jan 2, 2013)

This is mine.  I will happily wear it!


----------



## Chuck (Jan 2, 2013)

Brox said:


> rep if taking
> ​



Stock please.


----------



## Sine (Jan 2, 2013)

mine      ;


----------



## Hariti (Jan 2, 2013)

*Rep if taking*


​


----------



## Brox (Jan 2, 2013)

rep if taking
.
.
.​


----------



## Synn (Jan 2, 2013)

Rep if taking



​


----------



## Synn (Jan 2, 2013)

Rep if taking




​


----------



## Brox (Jan 2, 2013)

rep if taking
,,​


----------



## EJ (Jan 2, 2013)

YOU'RE WELCOME! :ignoramus


----------



## Misao (Jan 2, 2013)

Synn said:


> ​



I'll take these.


----------



## G (Jan 2, 2013)

Hariti said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> ​



I gotta take this one.


----------



## Chuck (Jan 2, 2013)

​


----------



## Chuck (Jan 2, 2013)

​


----------



## Synn (Jan 2, 2013)

Rep if taking




​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Synn (Jan 2, 2013)

Rep if taking




​


----------



## Synn (Jan 2, 2013)

Rep if taking



​


----------



## Mirrow (Jan 2, 2013)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> ​



Epic. Can I get this 150x150 please?


----------



## Synn (Jan 2, 2013)

Mirrow said:


> Epic. Can I get this 150x150 please?


----------



## Mirrow (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks. Gideon is a badass.


----------



## SaskeKun (Jan 2, 2013)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> ​


I'll take this, thanks :33


----------



## Synn (Jan 2, 2013)

Lysandra said:


> laraaaaaaaaaaa



Actually, that's Jill Valentine from Resident Evil


----------



## andrea (Jan 2, 2013)

hmm are you sure? that looks like lara's outfit in underworld


----------



## Synn (Jan 2, 2013)

Lysandra said:


> hmm are you sure? that looks like lara's outfit in underworld


----------



## andrea (Jan 2, 2013)

eh i guess i'll leave it for someone else then


----------



## Revolution (Jan 2, 2013)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> ​



Will rep and take.  Wish I had the Sasuke before someone took it.  Who is the artist of your avatar?  It is wonderful.


----------



## Demetrius (Jan 2, 2013)

joo's the man


----------



## santanico (Jan 2, 2013)

shiner said:


> mine      ;



I'm using that after you boo


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jan 2, 2013)

Gorgeous, taking. Thank you ~


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 2, 2013)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> ​



Could I have this one in 150x150?

Also, is this Malfurion or Illidan by any chance?


----------



## Stripes (Jan 3, 2013)

*[always takin +rep]*







​


----------



## Synn (Jan 3, 2013)

Sarahmint said:


> Will rep and take.  Wish I had the Sasuke before someone took it.  Who is the artist of your avatar?  It is wonderful.



No idea. The avatar was made by Uffie, though.



Vae said:


> Could I have this one in 150x150?
> 
> Also, is this Malfurion or Illidan by any chance?





I have no idea.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 3, 2013)

Cheers             .


----------



## Billie (Jan 3, 2013)

​


----------



## Kid (Jan 3, 2013)

Shirosaki said:


> Taking.
> 
> Can I have dotted border?







Anarch said:


> 150x200 please ?
> 
> Also who's the guy in the first one ?





Here you go

Also I don't know who that is


----------



## Anarch (Jan 3, 2013)

Kid said:


> Here you go
> 
> Also I don't know who that is



thanks


----------



## Mirrow (Jan 3, 2013)

Stripes said:


> *[always takin +rep]*
> ​



Thanks


----------



## Vash (Jan 3, 2013)

Joo said:


> ​



I'll take this, thanks.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 3, 2013)

Joo said:


> ​



Taking. :33

Can you tell me who this is also?


----------



## Scizor (Jan 3, 2013)

*150x200 avatars*






Rep if taking, please (cred is optional)​


----------



## Scizor (Jan 3, 2013)

*150x200 avatars*








Rep if taking, please (cred is optional)​


----------



## Ghost (Jan 3, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Rep if taking, please (cred is optional)​



150 x 150 dotted border?


----------



## Scizor (Jan 3, 2013)

Shirosaki said:


> 150 x 150 dotted border?



​


----------



## Shaz (Jan 3, 2013)

Joo said:


> ​




Taking both. 

Can you zoom in a little bit more on the second one, if possible?


----------



## Santoryu (Jan 3, 2013)

Rep if taking, please. No resizes/borders, because lazy.​


----------



## Lew (Jan 3, 2013)

Scizor said:


> *150x200 avatars*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Taking, 150x150 please. :33


----------



## Kid (Jan 3, 2013)

*Rep if taking
*
​


----------



## andrea (Jan 3, 2013)

Kid said:


> *Rep if taking
> *​



MIENNNNNNNNNN


----------



## Revolution (Jan 3, 2013)

*Just rep +*

​


----------



## Billie (Jan 3, 2013)

Shaz said:


> Taking both.
> 
> Can you zoom in a little bit more on the second one, if possible?


----------



## Stannis (Jan 3, 2013)

​
Rep if taking.


----------



## Billie (Jan 3, 2013)

​


----------



## Billie (Jan 3, 2013)

​


----------



## Suzy (Jan 3, 2013)

Joo said:


> ​



taking. 

got the stock too please? :33


----------



## Scizor (Jan 3, 2013)

NufcLew said:


> Taking, 150x150 please. :33



​


----------



## Lew (Jan 3, 2013)

Scizor said:


> ​



Thank you. :33


----------



## Shaz (Jan 3, 2013)

Joo said:


>





Thanks.


----------



## Scizor (Jan 3, 2013)

NufcLew said:


> Thank you. :33



No problem


----------



## Balchenor (Jan 3, 2013)

Where are these form?









and the others posted by Joo
on other thread
 #1396



(nvm, akai katana)

im on p#75


----------



## G (Jan 3, 2013)

Joo said:


> ​



Do you have the stock anymore?


----------



## Shivers (Jan 3, 2013)

Balchenor, use google's search by image function.



Click on the camera icon.


----------



## G (Jan 3, 2013)

Shivers said:


> Balchenor, use google's search by image function.
> 
> 
> 
> Click on the camera icon.



Doesn't work on iPad.


----------



## Billie (Jan 3, 2013)

Suzy said:


> taking.
> 
> got the stock too please? :33


----------



## Suzy (Jan 3, 2013)

Joo said:


>



Awesome! Thank you. :33


----------



## Billie (Jan 3, 2013)

G said:


> Do you have the stock anymore?


----------



## Misao (Jan 3, 2013)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## andrea (Jan 3, 2013)

Misao said:


> ​



asdjdgfljg


----------



## Synn (Jan 3, 2013)

Finally repped you, Misao.

Also, stunning avatars as always<3~


----------



## Mochi (Jan 3, 2013)

Scizor said:


> *150x200 avatars*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



omg taking.

I'll rep you triple, baby


----------



## Tray (Jan 3, 2013)

Chuck said:


> ​



Taking.....................


----------



## Tray (Jan 4, 2013)

Norc said:


> ​
> *
> ~Rep if taking.*



Taking


----------



## Kid (Jan 4, 2013)

*Rep if taking*

​


----------



## Ghost (Jan 4, 2013)

Kid said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> ​



taking.


----------



## Motive (Jan 4, 2013)

*Rep if taking*



​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 5, 2013)

Joo said:


> ​



These are awesome, taking.

Do you have the stock?


----------



## andrea (Jan 5, 2013)

Misao said:


> ​



how are these not taken yet i don't understand?

will rep again once i spread mis


----------



## Revolution (Jan 5, 2013)

Kid, what is the artist and stock for this?


----------



## Kid (Jan 5, 2013)

Sarahmint said:


> Kid, what is the artist and stock for this?


----------



## Chuck (Jan 5, 2013)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## John Sheppard (Jan 5, 2013)

*Rep if taking*










​


----------



## andrea (Jan 5, 2013)

Do people not realize there is a size limit for sigs on NF?


----------



## John Sheppard (Jan 5, 2013)

Lysandra said:


> Do people not realize there is a size limit for sigs on NF?



I don't see anyone with huge sig around here. Or do you mean some items are bigger than a sig is supposed to be? If yes well people can ask for resize.


----------



## andrea (Jan 5, 2013)

Tony Stark said:


> I don't see anyone with huge sig around here. Or do you mean some items are bigger than a sig is supposed to be? If yes well people can ask for resize.





Not everyone knows that there is a limit for signatures, you can get people in trouble. If you want people to rep you for your work at least make the signatures wearable.


----------



## John Sheppard (Jan 5, 2013)

Lysandra said:


> Not everyone knows that there is a limit for signatures, you can get people in trouble. If you want people to rep you for your work at least make the signatures wearable.


 
Okay. Next time I post I'll resize the items to fit the size limit so I won't get newbies in trouble.


----------



## Billie (Jan 5, 2013)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> ​


Rep and taking.


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 5, 2013)

*Just Rep Please*





​


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 5, 2013)

*Just Rep Please*


​


----------



## Billie (Jan 5, 2013)

Kelsey said:


> *Just Rep Please*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rep and Taking. Can i have this in 150x200px please.


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 5, 2013)

Joo said:


> Rep and Taking. Can i have this in 150x200px please.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 5, 2013)

Kelsey said:


> *Just Rep Please*​



Taking         .


----------



## Brox (Jan 5, 2013)

rep if taking
,
,
,​


----------



## Mirrow (Jan 5, 2013)

Brox said:


> rep if taking
> ,
> ​



Taking. Fantastic.


----------



## Brox (Jan 5, 2013)

rep if taking
,,
,,
,,​


----------



## SaskeKun (Jan 5, 2013)

Brox said:


> rep if taking
> ​


Taking :33 24'd, I'll rep you asap


----------



## Synn (Jan 6, 2013)

Rep if taking




​


----------



## Synn (Jan 6, 2013)

Rep if taking



​


----------



## Synn (Jan 6, 2013)

Rep if taking



​


----------



## Scizor (Jan 6, 2013)

Rep if taking please​


----------



## Scizor (Jan 6, 2013)

Rep if taking, please​


----------



## MakeItReal (Jan 6, 2013)

*So much amazing Avatars thanks to everyone !  Well I also hope you like some of these I made out of the Anime Btoom.
*


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 6, 2013)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Taking, thank you.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 6, 2013)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> [
> ​



Could I have this one in 150x150?


----------



## John Sheppard (Jan 6, 2013)

*Rep if taking









*​


----------



## John Sheppard (Jan 6, 2013)

*Rep if taking






*​


----------



## Synn (Jan 6, 2013)

Vae said:


> Could I have this one in 150x150?


----------



## Balchenor (Jan 6, 2013)

Where is this from


----------



## Sherlōck (Jan 6, 2013)

Taking. Reped.


Taking.

150 x 150 please.


----------



## Lew (Jan 6, 2013)

Tony Stark said:


> *Rep if taking
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Taking repped.


----------



## Ghost (Jan 6, 2013)

Scizor said:


> ​



150 x 150 please. :33


----------



## John Sheppard (Jan 6, 2013)

*Rep if taking












*​


----------



## Brox (Jan 6, 2013)

rep if taking
,
,
,​


----------



## John Sheppard (Jan 6, 2013)

*Rep if taking









*​


----------



## Billie (Jan 6, 2013)

​


----------



## Billie (Jan 6, 2013)

​


----------



## Billie (Jan 6, 2013)

​


----------



## Velocity (Jan 6, 2013)

Totally takin' these. :ho


----------



## Araragi (Jan 6, 2013)

Tony Stark said:


> *Rep if taking
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mine 

can I get an ava out of the third one please? 

If only I could take more stuff 

24'd


----------



## G (Jan 6, 2013)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> ​



Taking, resize please.


----------



## Kirsty (Jan 6, 2013)

Tony Stark said:


> *Rep if taking
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Taking      :3


----------



## Synn (Jan 6, 2013)

G said:


> Taking, resize please.


----------



## santanico (Jan 6, 2013)

taking these


----------



## Zenith (Jan 6, 2013)

rep if taking


----------



## EJ (Jan 6, 2013)

Lt Iceman said:


> rep if taking




Taking the car and asian city.

YOU'RE WELCOME. :ignoramus


----------



## Misao (Jan 6, 2013)

​


----------



## Synn (Jan 6, 2013)

Misao said:


> ​



Thanks       .

I'm 24'd and I probably have to spread, but I'll definitely rep you asap. <3


----------



## Billie (Jan 6, 2013)

​


----------



## Billie (Jan 6, 2013)

​


----------



## Billie (Jan 6, 2013)

​


----------



## Billie (Jan 6, 2013)

​


----------



## G (Jan 6, 2013)

Joo said:


> ​



Where are these from?


----------



## Chronos (Jan 6, 2013)

_Posting my stuff here for the first time

~Rep if Taking Please~_


​


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 6, 2013)

G said:


> Where are these from?



Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann :}


----------



## Tray (Jan 6, 2013)

Brox said:


> rep if taking
> ,​



Taking

Will rep when not 24'd


----------



## Balchenor (Jan 6, 2013)

Where are some of these from?
And I am requesting avatars of K project, Red King!


----------



## Misao (Jan 6, 2013)

Balchenor said:


> And I am requesting avatars of K project, Red King!



Requests go .


​


----------



## santanico (Jan 6, 2013)

taking this as well ;3


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 6, 2013)

Balchenor said:


> Where are some of these from?
> And I am requesting avatars of K project, Red King!



Second one is Alibaba from Magi: The Labyrinth of Magic.~ 



Taking this~


----------



## Vash (Jan 6, 2013)

I'll take this, thank you.


----------



## MakeItReal (Jan 7, 2013)

Brox said:


> rep if taking
> /Uchiha_Itachi___Sunset.jpg[/IMG]​



taking, thanks.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 7, 2013)

MakeItReal said:


> taking, thanks.



It's already been taken by another member.


----------



## Metaro (Jan 7, 2013)

Taking                        .


----------



## Scizor (Jan 7, 2013)

Dastan said:


> Taking.
> 
> 150 x 150 please.



​


Shirosaki said:


> 150 x 150 please. :33



​
Sorry for the wait guys, I had college again today.


----------



## Demetrius (Jan 7, 2013)

Misao said:


> ​


taking the second one also after synn's through

_bastard_


----------



## Synn (Jan 7, 2013)

Trinity said:


> taking the second one also after synn's through
> 
> _bastard_



Go ahead and use it


----------



## Revolution (Jan 7, 2013)

Kelsey said:


> *Just Rep Please*
> ​



This is a winner.  Taking.


----------



## Synn (Jan 7, 2013)

Rep if taking



​


----------



## JoJo (Jan 7, 2013)

Rep if taking.
​


----------



## Rinoa (Jan 7, 2013)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> ​



Taking.
Thank you.:3


----------



## Misao (Jan 7, 2013)

​


----------



## Matt Perry (Jan 8, 2013)

Joo said:


> ​




Grabbing this one.  Thanks Joo.


----------



## John Sheppard (Jan 8, 2013)

*Rep if taking








*​


----------



## Synn (Jan 8, 2013)

Rep if taking




​


----------



## Synn (Jan 8, 2013)

Rep if taking




​


----------



## Synn (Jan 8, 2013)

Rep if taking



​


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 8, 2013)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> ​



150x150 please?


----------



## Synn (Jan 8, 2013)

Vae said:


> 150x150 please?


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Momoko (Jan 8, 2013)

Misao said:


> ​



Taking, resize please? 



Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> ​



Ths too please! thanks


----------



## Plush (Jan 8, 2013)

_Taking. Thank you! <3_​


----------



## Synn (Jan 8, 2013)

Momoko said:


> Ths too please! thanks


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jan 8, 2013)

Taking, thank you


----------



## Vice (Jan 8, 2013)

150x150?


----------



## Synn (Jan 8, 2013)

Vice said:


> 150x150?


----------



## Vice (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks man. Any other Batman ones you have working on?


----------



## Synn (Jan 8, 2013)

Vice said:


> Thanks man. Any other Batman ones you have working on?



I'm making more as we speak, so they'll be up in a few minutes.


----------



## G (Jan 8, 2013)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> ​



150x150 plz


----------



## Synn (Jan 8, 2013)

G said:


> 150x150 plz


----------



## Synn (Jan 8, 2013)

Rep if taking




​


----------



## Synn (Jan 8, 2013)

Rep if taking



​


----------



## Aeon (Jan 8, 2013)

​
Rep if taking.


----------



## Vice (Jan 8, 2013)

Yep. Will have to spread though.

150x150?


----------



## Synn (Jan 8, 2013)

Vice said:


> 150x150?


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 8, 2013)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> [
> ​



Can I have this one in 150x150 as well?


----------



## Synn (Jan 8, 2013)

Vae said:


> Can I have this one in 150x150 as well?


----------



## Bonly (Jan 8, 2013)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> ​



Taking this.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jan 8, 2013)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> 
> ​



taking


----------



## Misao (Jan 8, 2013)

Momoko said:


> Taking, resize please?


----------



## Shiroyasha (Jan 8, 2013)

~ Rep if taking please ~​


----------



## Aeon (Jan 8, 2013)

​
Rep if taking.


----------



## Santoryu (Jan 8, 2013)

>



cheers.

awesome zelda set by the way


----------



## Misao (Jan 8, 2013)

Balchenor said:


> I know where the requests go, but none of my requests are being answered.



I made you a couple of each.


----------



## Araragi (Jan 8, 2013)

Shiroyasha said:


> ~ Rep if taking please ~​



Taking repped thin black border 

And 150x150 thin black border


----------



## Shiroyasha (Jan 8, 2013)

Aladdin said:


> Taking repped thin black border
> 
> And 150x150 thin black border


Here ya go. ^_^


----------



## Bonney (Jan 9, 2013)

Shiroyasha said:


> ~ Rep if taking please ~​



Taking this.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## Melodie (Jan 9, 2013)

Aeon said:


> [/CENTER]
> 
> Rep if taking.



Taking. pek


----------



## Misao (Jan 9, 2013)

Taking this one.


----------



## Momoko (Jan 9, 2013)

Taking, can I have this in 170x170 size too please?


----------



## Lew (Jan 9, 2013)

Shiroyasha said:


> ~ Rep if taking please ~​



Taking this. 

Can I have it in 150x150 with a dotted border please. :33


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jan 9, 2013)

Momoko said:


> Taking, can I have this in 170x170 size too please?


----------



## Shiroyasha (Jan 9, 2013)

NufcLew said:


> Taking this.
> 
> Can I have it in 150x150 with a dotted border please. :33


But of course.


----------



## Araragi (Jan 9, 2013)

Shiroyasha said:


> Here ya go. ^_^



thanks


----------



## Araragi (Jan 9, 2013)

​


----------



## Araragi (Jan 9, 2013)

​


----------



## Demetrius (Jan 9, 2013)

called                  it


----------



## Billie (Jan 9, 2013)

​


----------



## Billie (Jan 9, 2013)

​


----------



## Billie (Jan 9, 2013)

​


----------



## Lew (Jan 10, 2013)

Aladdin said:


> ​



Taking this.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jan 10, 2013)

Kelsey said:


> *Just Rep Please*
> 
> 
> ​



Taking thesee~


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 10, 2013)

*JUST REP PLEASE
will crop if asked to*


​


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 10, 2013)

*JUST REP PLEASE BUT REP & CRED FOR TRANS'S 
will crop if asked to*



​


----------



## Aeon (Jan 10, 2013)

​Rep if taking.


----------



## Aeon (Jan 10, 2013)

​Rep if taking.


----------



## Scizor (Jan 10, 2013)

Kelsey said:


> *JUST REP PLEASE BUT REP & CRED FOR TRANS'S
> will crop if asked to*
> 
> 
> ​



Taking. 

Would you mind if I make a 150x200 ava from it too (for use on another forum too)?


----------



## Demetrius (Jan 10, 2013)

yes     **


----------



## Brotha Yasuji (Jan 10, 2013)

Aeon said:


> ​
> Rep if taking.



Taking since Santoryu hasn't used it within the 48 hour time span (Hate being a dick like this, but I really wanted it).


Taking, thank you.


----------



## Stannis (Jan 10, 2013)

​


----------



## Billie (Jan 11, 2013)

​


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 11, 2013)

Joo said:


> ​



150x150         ?


----------



## Sherlōck (Jan 11, 2013)

>



Taking .Reped.


Taking. Reped.

150x150 please.


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 11, 2013)

Dastan said:


> Taking. Reped.
> 
> 150x150 please.





there you go!


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jan 11, 2013)

Keeping Ariel. Thank you, Joo ^^


----------



## Momoko (Jan 11, 2013)

Kelsey said:


> *JUST REP PLEASE BUT REP & CRED FOR TRANS'S
> will crop if asked to*
> 
> ​






Joo said:


> ​



Taking, can I have these resized pls?


----------



## Billie (Jan 11, 2013)

Vae said:


> 150x150         ?


 



Momoko said:


> Taking, can I have these resized pls?


----------



## Synn (Jan 11, 2013)

Rep if taking


​


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 11, 2013)

Momoko said:


> Taking, can I have these resized pls?





here you go!


----------



## Vermin (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## Shiroyasha (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## Stripes (Jan 12, 2013)

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES

*/need to spread x rep you 1000x over*


----------



## Lew (Jan 12, 2013)

Taking this. 

Can I have it in 150x150 with a dotted border please? :33


Really wish I could wear 150x200 ava's.


----------



## Gold Roger (Jan 12, 2013)

Taking. 

Re-size + Black Borders


----------



## Synn (Jan 12, 2013)

Rep if taking


​


----------



## Shiroyasha (Jan 12, 2013)

Stripes said:


> YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES
> 
> */need to spread x rep you 1000x over*


Haha, glad you like it. ^_^

And sounds good.



NufcLew said:


> Taking this.
> 
> Can I have it in 150x150 with a dotted border please? :33
> 
> ...


Done.



And you're not the only one, lmao.



Gold Roger said:


> Taking.
> 
> Re-size + Black Borders


Here ya go.


----------



## Lew (Jan 12, 2013)

Shiroyasha said:


> Haha, glad you like it. ^_^
> 
> And sounds good.
> 
> ...



Thank you! 

Keep up with the good work!


----------



## santanico (Jan 12, 2013)

taking                .


----------



## Santoryu (Jan 12, 2013)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> ​



I'll take Swagashi

150x150 please


----------



## Synn (Jan 12, 2013)

Santoryu said:


> I'll take Swagashi
> 
> 150x150 please


----------



## Tray (Jan 12, 2013)

Joo said:


> ​



Taking the C.C one


----------



## Santoryu (Jan 12, 2013)

Synn said:


>


 Thank you                 .


----------



## Billie (Jan 12, 2013)

​


----------



## Billie (Jan 12, 2013)

​


----------



## Billie (Jan 12, 2013)

​


----------



## Billie (Jan 12, 2013)

​


----------



## SaskeKun (Jan 12, 2013)

Joo said:


> ​


Taking because it looks awesome. Where is this from?


----------



## Stripes (Jan 12, 2013)

*[rep+ desired]*








​


----------



## Stripes (Jan 12, 2013)

*[rep+ & cred]*










​


----------



## EJ (Jan 12, 2013)

Stripes said:


> *[rep+ desired]*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Taking thwoman with glasses can you make it fit my size avatar


----------



## Stripes (Jan 12, 2013)

*@FLOW*



​


----------



## Santoryu (Jan 12, 2013)

good stuff
thanks ;3


----------



## Blunt (Jan 12, 2013)

Joo said:


> ​


Taking. KNow where it's from?


----------



## Brox (Jan 12, 2013)

rep if taking
,,
,,
​


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jan 12, 2013)

Brox said:


> rep if taking
> 
> ,​



150x200?


----------



## Riley F. (Jan 12, 2013)

Rep if taking;
​


----------



## Omega Reaper (Jan 13, 2013)

Giveaway.


----------



## Omega Reaper (Jan 13, 2013)




----------



## Omega Reaper (Jan 13, 2013)




----------



## Omega Reaper (Jan 13, 2013)

Just rep.  No cred necessary.


----------



## Vash (Jan 13, 2013)

Stripes said:


> *[rep+ desired]*
> 
> ​



I'll take this, thanks.


----------



## Basilikos (Jan 13, 2013)

Omega Reaper said:


>


Resize, please.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 13, 2013)

Kelsey said:


> *JUST REP PLEASE
> will crop if asked to*
> 
> 
> ​





Joo said:


> ​





Joo said:


> ​



These are glorious, thank you.


----------



## Brox (Jan 13, 2013)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> 150x200?


----------



## Synn (Jan 13, 2013)

Rep if taking




​


----------



## NW (Jan 13, 2013)

Brox said:


> rep if taking
> ​


Taking both of these. 

Repped.


----------



## Brox (Jan 13, 2013)

rep if taking

​


----------



## Selva (Jan 13, 2013)

Joo said:


> ​


Thanks Joo ^^ can I have the stock too?


----------



## Omega Reaper (Jan 13, 2013)

Basilikos said:


> Resize, please.



No problem.  ^^


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jan 13, 2013)

Beautiful

- Thank you -


----------



## Basilikos (Jan 13, 2013)

Omega Reaper said:


> No problem.  ^^


Thanks!


----------



## Synn (Jan 13, 2013)

Rep if taking



​


----------



## Suzy (Jan 13, 2013)

Joo said:


> ​



Take, could I get this one with dotted junior size? and Do you still have the stock please? :33


----------



## andrea (Jan 13, 2013)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> ​



thanks, i'll resize myself


----------



## Billie (Jan 13, 2013)

​


----------



## Billie (Jan 13, 2013)

​


----------



## Billie (Jan 13, 2013)

Selva said:


> Thanks Joo ^^ can I have the stock too?






Suzy said:


> Take, could I get this one with dotted junior size? and Do you still have the stock please? :33


----------



## Blunt (Jan 13, 2013)

Crona! 

Taking + repped.


----------



## Silver (Jan 13, 2013)

Joo said:


> ​



thank you      .


----------



## Misao (Jan 13, 2013)

Taking these.


And this.


----------



## Misao (Jan 13, 2013)

​


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Jan 13, 2013)

DAMN. MUST. TAKE.


----------



## Synn (Jan 14, 2013)

Misao said:


> ​



Mine pek


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 14, 2013)

Stripes said:


> *[rep+ desired]*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Taking and resize to senior pls


----------



## Kid (Jan 14, 2013)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> ​



Can I have this 150x150?


----------



## Billie (Jan 14, 2013)

​

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Billie (Jan 14, 2013)

​


----------



## Synn (Jan 14, 2013)

Kid said:


> Can I have this 150x150?



Although it was already claimed , I didn't see him/her wear it so the avatar is yours.


----------



## Kid (Jan 14, 2013)

Joo said:


> ​



Can I have the stocks please?


----------



## Billie (Jan 14, 2013)

Kid said:


> Can I have the stocks please?


----------



## Arya Stark (Jan 14, 2013)

Mineeess


----------



## Shaz (Jan 14, 2013)

Joo said:


> ​




Taking. Resize please.


----------



## Billie (Jan 14, 2013)

​


----------



## Billie (Jan 14, 2013)

​


----------



## Gold Roger (Jan 14, 2013)

Joo said:


> ​



Taking

Can I have black borders?


----------



## Billie (Jan 14, 2013)

​


----------



## Billie (Jan 14, 2013)

​


----------



## Billie (Jan 14, 2013)

Gold Roger said:


> Taking
> 
> Can I have black borders?


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Jan 14, 2013)

Stripes said:


> *[rep+ desired]*
> 
> 
> 
> ​



taking

resize please

or ane request me a prize size ava privileges


----------



## Misao (Jan 14, 2013)

​


----------



## Gold Roger (Jan 15, 2013)

Joo said:


> ​



Oh taking this too!


----------



## Stripes (Jan 15, 2013)

Roronoa Zoro said:


> taking
> 
> resize please
> 
> or ane request me a prize size ava privileges



*Sorry for the wait man.*
​


----------



## Kid (Jan 15, 2013)

*Rep if taking
*


​


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Jan 15, 2013)

Stripes said:


> *Sorry for the wait man.*
> ​



thanks


----------



## Momoko (Jan 15, 2013)

Kid said:


> *Rep if taking
> *
> ​



Taking, Stock please?


----------



## andrea (Jan 15, 2013)

Joo said:


> ​





Kid said:


> *Rep if taking
> *
> ​



thanks     ~


----------



## Basilikos (Jan 15, 2013)

Joo said:


> ​


All mine.


----------



## Billie (Jan 15, 2013)

​


----------



## Billie (Jan 15, 2013)

​


----------



## Billie (Jan 15, 2013)

​


----------



## Zari2 (Jan 15, 2013)

Kid said:


> *Rep if taking
> *
> 
> 
> ​



Can I take these two? 

Oh no, they are too big


----------



## Billie (Jan 15, 2013)

​


----------



## Synn (Jan 15, 2013)

Zari2 said:


> Can I take these two?
> 
> Oh no, they are too big



I'm sure he will resize them 

I'll rep Kid for you :33


----------



## Kid (Jan 15, 2013)

Zari2 said:


> Can I take these two?
> 
> Oh no, they are too big



Will resize 



Synn said:


> I'm sure he will resize them
> 
> I'll rep Kid for you :33



Thanks Synn!


----------



## Billie (Jan 15, 2013)

​


----------



## Hero (Jan 15, 2013)

Misao said:


> ​


 

Who is this boy?​


----------



## Stripes (Jan 15, 2013)

​


----------



## Stripes (Jan 15, 2013)

​


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 15, 2013)

Stripes said:


> ​



Ill take these 3 thank you


----------



## Aeon (Jan 16, 2013)

​
Rep if taking.


----------



## Aeon (Jan 16, 2013)

​
Rep if taking.


----------



## JoJo (Jan 16, 2013)

Aeon said:


> ​
> Rep if taking.



Taking. 

24'd.


----------



## Kid (Jan 16, 2013)

Zari2 said:


> Can I take these two?
> 
> Oh no, they are too big






Here you go


----------



## Distance (Jan 16, 2013)

Joo said:


> ​



I'll take this, thank you.


----------



## Kid (Jan 16, 2013)

*Rep if taking*

​


----------



## Synn (Jan 16, 2013)

Jojo said:


> Taking.
> 
> 24'd.



You can only take 3 items each 24 hours. Your post is quoting 4 sigs!


----------



## Lew (Jan 16, 2013)

Stripes said:


> ​



Taking these 2. :33


----------



## JoJo (Jan 16, 2013)

Synn said:


> You can only take 3 items each 24 hours. Your post is quoting 4 sigs!



All right.


----------



## Lew (Jan 16, 2013)

Aeon said:


> ​
> Rep if taking.




Taking this.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 16, 2013)

rep


----------



## Misao (Jan 16, 2013)

Hero said:


> Who is this boy?​



A younger version of Mikoto from Project K.


----------



## Vash (Jan 16, 2013)

Kid said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> ​



I'll take these, thanks man.


----------



## Aeon (Jan 16, 2013)

​
Rep if taking.


----------



## Aeon (Jan 16, 2013)

​
Rep if taking.


----------



## Demetrius (Jan 16, 2013)

Lucaniel said:


> rep


yes **


----------



## Blunt (Jan 17, 2013)

starr said:


> [/IMG]



Taking!


----------



## Krix (Jan 17, 2013)

taking


----------



## Hero (Jan 18, 2013)

i love cute boys 

taking sora

24'd babe, i'll get you though


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jan 18, 2013)




----------



## andrea (Jan 18, 2013)

so pretty, thanks :33


----------



## Billie (Jan 18, 2013)

​


----------



## Billie (Jan 18, 2013)

​


----------



## Billie (Jan 18, 2013)

​


----------



## Hariti (Jan 18, 2013)

Joo said:


> ​



lol 
taking this one


----------



## andrea (Jan 18, 2013)

Joo said:


> ​



thanks   .


----------



## Stannis (Jan 18, 2013)




----------



## Demetrius (Jan 18, 2013)

Joo said:


> ​


hoarding                      .


----------



## Table (Jan 18, 2013)

Joo said:


> ​



this


----------



## santanico (Jan 19, 2013)

cleaning out~


----------



## Fay (Jan 19, 2013)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> ​



This please


----------



## Billie (Jan 19, 2013)

​


----------



## Billie (Jan 19, 2013)

​


----------



## Arya Stark (Jan 19, 2013)

Stripes said:


> ​



Taking them 

I need to spread first


----------



## Billie (Jan 19, 2013)

​


----------



## Suzy (Jan 19, 2013)

Joo said:


> ​



Taking, can you resize and do dotted border too? also got the stocks?


----------



## Billie (Jan 19, 2013)

Suzy said:


> Taking, can you resize and do dotted border too? also got the stocks?


----------



## ℛei (Jan 20, 2013)

;;


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 20, 2013)

*Rep if taking.*



​


----------



## Zenith (Jan 20, 2013)

Gos you already made the Nihilus one before and i took it. no problem tough  i'll use it as an occasion to ask you for the 150x200 version

will rep, again


----------



## andrea (Jan 20, 2013)

Atlantic Storm said:


> *Rep if taking.*
> 
> 
> 
> ​



ok then   .


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 20, 2013)

Miyamoto Musashi said:


> Gos you already made the Nihilus one before and i took it. no problem tough  i'll use it as an occasion to ask you for the 150x200 version
> 
> will rep, again



You did? I could have sworn it was the Joker avatar you took instead. 

I'll remove it, then.


----------



## Silver (Jan 20, 2013)

_some old stuff​_
​


----------



## santanico (Jan 20, 2013)

taking, thanks

rep optional


----------



## Revolution (Jan 20, 2013)

starr said:


> taking, thanks
> 
> rep optional



Taking Sasuke.  I'm so lucky!


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Jan 20, 2013)

Atlantic Storm said:


> *Rep if taking.*
> 
> ​



taking    .


----------



## Sherlōck (Jan 21, 2013)

Taking. 175x175 please.


----------



## ℛei (Jan 21, 2013)

Dastan said:


> Taking. 175x175 please.



sorry,but I didn't keep the stock 

I don't keep them in general after using


----------



## Sherlōck (Jan 21, 2013)

All right. No Problem.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jan 21, 2013)

I really like this one, and since nobody did, taking it now


----------



## Mar Azul (Jan 21, 2013)

starr said:


> rep optional



Thank you!


----------



## andrea (Jan 22, 2013)

rep if taking




​


----------



## ℛei (Jan 22, 2013)

Lysandra said:


> rep if taking
> 
> 
> ​



mine  will rep twice 

24'd


----------



## Billie (Jan 22, 2013)

​


----------



## Billie (Jan 22, 2013)

​


----------



## Plush (Jan 22, 2013)

*Rep if taking~​*
​


----------



## Plush (Jan 22, 2013)

​


----------



## Misao (Jan 22, 2013)

Lysandra said:


> ​



taking this.


----------



## Momoko (Jan 22, 2013)

Plush said:


> ​



Omg mine  

Thanks Plushie chan


----------



## Synn (Jan 22, 2013)

Rep if taking



​


----------



## Brox (Jan 22, 2013)

rep if taking
,
,,
,​


----------



## Mirrow (Jan 22, 2013)

Brox said:


> rep if taking
> ​



Taking thanks          .

Gotta spread.


----------



## Santoryu (Jan 22, 2013)

Stripes said:


> ​



cheers                  .


----------



## Misao (Jan 22, 2013)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> ​



Taking.

Nice to see some Phillip love <3


----------



## Misao (Jan 22, 2013)

​


----------



## Demetrius (Jan 22, 2013)

Lysandra said:


> rep if taking
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no no no
no_ nononononono_

you're awful

i hate you

stop


Misao said:


> ​


why would any human being do this


----------



## Palpatine (Jan 23, 2013)

Misao said:


> ​





Brox said:


> rep if taking
> 
> ​



Taking these


----------



## Revolution (Jan 24, 2013)

Lysandra said:


> rep if taking
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who is the illustrator?


----------



## andrea (Jan 24, 2013)

sadly i don't know  i got them off a sidebar resource tumblr
if anyone knows who the original artist is let me know


----------



## santanico (Jan 24, 2013)

up for grabs rep & cred is optional 



​


----------



## M@F (Jan 24, 2013)

starr said:


> up for grabs rep & cred is optional
> ​



i'll claim this one.


----------



## santanico (Jan 25, 2013)

some Becky G
​


----------



## Shizune (Jan 25, 2013)

Joo said:


> ​



taking <3

10char


----------



## Meia (Jan 25, 2013)

Plush said:


> ​



Taking, thank you.


----------



## santanico (Jan 25, 2013)

sigs~​


----------



## Revolution (Jan 25, 2013)

starr said:


> sigs~​



I will happily wear this sig.


----------



## Synn (Jan 26, 2013)

Rep if taking





​


----------



## Synn (Jan 26, 2013)

Rep if taking




​


----------



## Kid (Jan 26, 2013)

*Rep if taking​*

​


----------



## Vice (Jan 26, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 





150x150 please?


----------



## Synn (Jan 26, 2013)

Vice said:


> 150x150 please?


----------



## Vice (Jan 26, 2013)

Edited in spoiler tags, sorry everybody.

Thanks Synn. Gotta spread.


----------



## NW (Jan 26, 2013)

Could I get this 150x150?


----------



## ghstwrld (Jan 26, 2013)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> ​




Ooooh, thanks.


----------



## Zach (Jan 26, 2013)

Can I get these in 150x150 please?


----------



## Synn (Jan 26, 2013)

No Worries said:


> Could I get this 150x150?







Zach said:


> Can I get these in 150x150 please?


----------



## NW (Jan 26, 2013)

^ Thanks. Repped.


----------



## ℛei (Jan 26, 2013)

;;
;;​


----------



## andrea (Jan 26, 2013)

Reiki said:


> ;​



FFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## Synn (Jan 26, 2013)

Rep if taking



​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 26, 2013)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> ​



Taking, thanks.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jan 26, 2013)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> 
> ​



taking and repped


----------



## Sine (Jan 27, 2013)

thank you dear


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jan 27, 2013)

Thanks      <3


----------



## Kid (Jan 27, 2013)

*Rep if taking​*
​


----------



## Santoryu (Jan 27, 2013)

cheers                         .


----------



## Blunt (Jan 27, 2013)

Kid said:


> *Rep if taking​*​[/CENTER]





Taking + repped!

Gotta spread.


----------



## Vice (Jan 27, 2013)

Santoryu said:


> cheers                         .



You always seem to beat me to shit I really like.


----------



## Synn (Jan 27, 2013)

Vice said:


> You always seem to beat me to shit I really like.



If he doesn't wear it within 48 hours, you are free to claim it though.


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Jan 27, 2013)

Kid said:


> *Rep if taking​*​



taking    .


----------



## Synn (Jan 27, 2013)

Rep if taking




​


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 27, 2013)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> ​



Can I get this in 150x150 please? :33


----------



## andrea (Jan 27, 2013)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> ​



need to spread 
if i don't rep you in a few days come yell at me


----------



## Prototype (Jan 27, 2013)

Taking, thank you.


----------



## Synn (Jan 28, 2013)

Nightbringer said:


> Can I get this in 150x150 please? :33


----------



## ℛei (Jan 28, 2013)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> 
> ​




mine 

thanks  will resize myself​


----------



## Bonney (Jan 28, 2013)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> ​



Taking, would you be able to re size it to 170x170 please?


----------



## Synn (Jan 28, 2013)

Serenity said:


> Taking, would you be able to re size it to 170x170 please?


----------



## Arya Stark (Jan 28, 2013)

Misao said:


> ​





Lysandra said:


> rep if taking
> 
> ​



Taking these.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jan 28, 2013)

I'll take this, thank you 

Will rep you... well, when I get to spread, sorry about that


----------



## santanico (Jan 28, 2013)

I repped him for you ane


----------



## Synn (Jan 28, 2013)

Rep if taking



​


----------



## Vermin (Jan 28, 2013)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> ​


ooooh 

really nice, taking


----------



## Elias (Jan 28, 2013)

> synn


Been 48 hrs and the other guy who took this isn't using it so I'm stealin'.


----------



## Synn (Jan 29, 2013)

Rep if taking




​


----------



## Synn (Jan 29, 2013)

Rep if taking



​


----------



## Synn (Jan 29, 2013)

Rep if taking



​


----------



## Misao (Jan 29, 2013)

​


----------



## ℛei (Jan 29, 2013)

;;
;;​


----------



## Kid (Jan 29, 2013)

*Rep if taking​*
​


----------



## Misao (Jan 29, 2013)

Reiki said:


> ​



Taking this.


----------



## Anarch (Jan 29, 2013)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> ​



taking , thanks


----------



## Plush (Jan 29, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _MarcelinexBubblegum_


----------



## Suzy (Jan 29, 2013)

Plush said:


> *Spoiler*: _MarcelinexBubblegum_



Taking, could you pleae resize the avatar? Thanks


----------



## Plush (Jan 29, 2013)

Suzy said:


> Taking, could you pleae resize the avatar? Thanks



_Here you go:_ 
​


----------



## Billie (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## Sherlōck (Jan 29, 2013)

>



Taking,Reped. 170 x 170 please.


----------



## Black Sheep (Jan 29, 2013)

125X125 please?


----------



## Synn (Jan 29, 2013)

Dastan said:


> Taking,Reped. 170 x 170 please.







Haskus Polaris said:


> 125X125 please?


----------



## Black Sheep (Jan 29, 2013)

Synn said:


>



Thanks, repped.


----------



## Shaz (Jan 30, 2013)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking​





Cheers. **


----------



## Synn (Jan 30, 2013)

Rep if taking



​


----------



## Lmao (Jan 30, 2013)

Kid said:


> *Rep if taking​*
> ​


Taking .

150x200 would be appreciated


----------



## G (Jan 30, 2013)

reiki said:
			
		

> ;;[/CENTER]



Taking this, I'll resize it myself thanks.


----------



## Kid (Jan 30, 2013)

Lmao said:


> Taking .
> 
> 150x200 would be appreciated





here you go


----------



## Billie (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## JoJo (Jan 30, 2013)

Kid said:


> *Rep if taking​*
> ​



Weren't worn in 48 hrs+ taking.


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 30, 2013)

Joo said:


>



I'll take these.


----------



## Fiona (Jan 30, 2013)

Here are some League of Legends themed stuff guys 

~Rep and Cred please~






​


----------



## Impact (Jan 31, 2013)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> ​



Taking.

Could you size them to 150x200?


----------



## Synn (Jan 31, 2013)

Impact said:


> Taking.
> 
> Could you size them to 150x200?



They already are 150x200. I assume you meant 150x150?


----------



## Ghost (Jan 31, 2013)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> ​



Can I have 150 x 150? And is this guy from somewhere or just random art?


----------



## Synn (Jan 31, 2013)

Shirosaki said:


> Can I have 150 x 150? And is this guy from somewhere or just random art?





Random art:


----------



## Impact (Jan 31, 2013)

Synn said:


> They already are 150x200. I assume you meant 150x150?



Yeah, thanks sorry for miss up :sweat

Repped.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jan 31, 2013)




----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 1, 2013)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> ​



Can you tell me who this is please?


----------



## Synn (Feb 1, 2013)

Nightbringer said:


> Can you tell me who this is please?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 1, 2013)

Thanks.


----------



## ℛei (Feb 1, 2013)

mine

thank you <3


----------



## MakeItReal (Feb 1, 2013)

Find more Naruto GIFs over here, feel free to use any.


----------



## andrea (Feb 1, 2013)

yeah you can't really give away other people's work


----------



## Synn (Feb 1, 2013)

*Rep if taking* ~ Keep spoiler tags if quoting
No wearing until  have been cleared up next Sunday


*Spoiler*: _Naruto Manga Spoilers_ 







​


----------



## Kid (Feb 1, 2013)

Synn said:


> *Rep if taking* ~ Keep spoiler tags if quoting
> No wearing until  have been cleared up next Sunday
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 








Taking , could you resize them to 150x150 please?


----------



## Synn (Feb 1, 2013)

Kid said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vash (Feb 1, 2013)

Synn said:


> *Rep if taking* ~ Keep spoiler tags if quoting
> No wearing until  have been cleared up next Sunday
> 
> 
> ...



I'll take this thanks man.


----------



## Synn (Feb 1, 2013)

*Rep if taking*



​


----------



## Synn (Feb 1, 2013)

*Rep if taking*



​


----------



## MakeItReal (Feb 2, 2013)

Synn said:


> *Rep if taking* ~ Keep spoiler tags if quoting
> No wearing until  have been cleared up next Sunday
> 
> 
> ...



Amazing, thanks a lot.




_You can only take three pieces in a 24 hours period, and if someone else has claimed them before, you must wait 48 hours. If the member who requested before hasn't been using them, you can claim them. You can keep these three   ~ane_​


----------



## Chuck (Feb 2, 2013)

Where is this from?


----------



## Harard (Feb 2, 2013)

Synn said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> ​



Do want. Will rep later.


----------



## Synn (Feb 2, 2013)

Harard said:


> Do want. Will rep later.


----------



## Ari (Feb 2, 2013)

i'm permanently sealed

does that mean i can't take an avatar, synn-kun


----------



## Synn (Feb 2, 2013)

Ari said:


> i'm permanently sealed
> 
> does that mean i can't take an avatar, synn-kun



No worries, feel free to take whatever you like :33


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Feb 2, 2013)

Aeon said:


> Rep if taking.
> 
> ​



Taking the Lancelot Albion.


----------



## Santí (Feb 2, 2013)

I'll rep in place of Ari if I'm able to.


----------



## Vice (Feb 2, 2013)

What is this from?


----------



## Billie (Feb 2, 2013)

​


----------



## Billie (Feb 2, 2013)

​


----------



## Billie (Feb 2, 2013)

​


----------



## NW (Feb 2, 2013)

Joo said:


> ​


What's that girl from?


----------



## santanico (Feb 2, 2013)

rep and cred is optional
​


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Feb 2, 2013)

starr said:


> ​



taking    .


----------



## Basilikos (Feb 2, 2013)

No Worries said:


> What's that girl from?


----------



## Rima (Feb 3, 2013)

Joo said:


> ​



What anime is this from?


----------



## Billie (Feb 3, 2013)

Rima said:


> What anime is this from?


----------



## Fay (Feb 3, 2013)

Joo said:


> ​



This please :33


----------



## Distance (Feb 3, 2013)

Don't know where this is from, but it seems fitting for some reason. I'll take it!


----------



## Scizor (Feb 4, 2013)

​
Rep if taking, please


----------



## Scizor (Feb 4, 2013)

​
Rep if taking, please


----------



## ghstwrld (Feb 4, 2013)

Scizor said:


> ​
> Rep if taking, please





Scizor said:


> ​
> Rep if taking, please



Thanks, sis.


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Feb 4, 2013)

Scizor said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Taking the vegeta one.


----------



## Chuck (Feb 4, 2013)

​


----------



## Gold Roger (Feb 4, 2013)

Taking 

EDIT: 24'd will rep when I can.


----------



## Lew (Feb 4, 2013)

Chuck said:


> ​



Taking this.


----------



## Billie (Feb 4, 2013)

​


----------



## Revolution (Feb 4, 2013)

Scizor said:


> ​
> Rep if taking, please



This is perfect.


----------



## JoJo (Feb 4, 2013)

Scizor said:


> ​
> Rep if taking, please



Taking       .


----------



## Imagine (Feb 5, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Rep if taking, please


I like that. Gimme that.


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 5, 2013)

i'll take this

and this


----------



## Misao (Feb 5, 2013)

​


----------



## Dreamm (Feb 5, 2013)

starr said:


> rep and cred is optional​



I'll take this please.


----------



## Sherlōck (Feb 6, 2013)

Taking. 170 x 170 please.


----------



## Scizor (Feb 6, 2013)

​
Rep if taking, please


----------



## Scizor (Feb 6, 2013)

​
Rep if taking, please


----------



## Scizor (Feb 6, 2013)

​
Rep if taking, please

My apologies for the triple post, but I felt like making avatars. =)


----------



## Vice (Feb 6, 2013)

Yes sir.



What's this from?


----------



## Misao (Feb 6, 2013)

Dastan said:


> Taking. 170 x 170 please.


----------



## Scizor (Feb 6, 2013)

Vice said:


> What's this from?



That's Sinbad from Magi.


----------



## Bitty (Feb 6, 2013)

i'll take this......thanks


----------



## Scizor (Feb 6, 2013)

8Bit Dreamz said:


> i'll take this......thanks



Here's a junior sized version:


----------



## Nordstrom (Feb 6, 2013)

Rep is completely optional for these ​


----------



## Misao (Feb 6, 2013)

​


----------



## Synn (Feb 6, 2013)

misao said:


> ​



150x200, please?


----------



## Sherlōck (Feb 6, 2013)

Awesome. Taking.

24'ed.


----------



## Misao (Feb 6, 2013)

Synn said:


> 150x200, please?


----------



## andrea (Feb 6, 2013)

misao said:


> ​



m        ine


----------



## Synn (Feb 6, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 6, 2013)

the user above synn is rude


misao said:


> ​


mine which means not lysandra's


----------



## JoJo (Feb 6, 2013)

Scizor said:


> ​
> Rep if taking, please



I'll be taking this avatar of the Grandmaster Roronoa Zoro.


----------



## Morphine (Feb 6, 2013)

misao said:


> ​



yes thank you


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Feb 7, 2013)




----------



## santanico (Feb 7, 2013)

rep/cred is optional
​


----------



## ℛei (Feb 7, 2013)

;;
;;
;;​


----------



## Distance (Feb 7, 2013)

Reiki said:


> ​



I'll take this.


----------



## EJ (Feb 7, 2013)

Taking the last one.


----------



## Selva (Feb 7, 2013)

Some random avas. No need for rep/cred





​


----------



## Empathy (Feb 8, 2013)

Stock, sir?


----------



## andrea (Feb 8, 2013)

Selva said:


> Some random avas. No need for rep/cred
> 
> ​



wow ok rude tbh


----------



## Impact (Feb 8, 2013)

Synn said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> 
> ​





Synn said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> ​



Taking these resize to 170x170 please


----------



## Synn (Feb 8, 2013)

Impact said:


> Taking these resize to 170x170 please



I no longer have the stocks. So either I resize them to 170x170 and they lose quality, or I can simply resize them to 150x150 and you can still use them as profile pictures...

So, what should I do?


----------



## Impact (Feb 8, 2013)

Hm is that so? Well I guess 15x150 is fine sorry for the trouble.

Edit:

On second thought synn their fine the way they are. no need to resize thanks though.


----------



## Synn (Feb 8, 2013)

Impact said:


> Hm is that so? Well I guess 15x150 is fine sorry for the trouble.


----------



## Impact (Feb 8, 2013)

Aw you caught me before my edit  still thanks though I'll still use them and rep again thanks synn


----------



## andrea (Feb 8, 2013)

​


----------



## ℛei (Feb 8, 2013)

Selva said:


> Some random avas. No need for rep/cred
> 
> ​



fucking mine 


Lysandra said:


> ​



ffffffffffffffffffffffffff​


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Feb 8, 2013)

Give me a set          .


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 8, 2013)

Zezima said:


> Give me a set          .


you're not on the yellow brick road just yet, dorothy


----------



## Silver (Feb 8, 2013)

​


----------



## Vice (Feb 8, 2013)

150x150?


----------



## Silver (Feb 8, 2013)




----------



## Imagine (Feb 8, 2013)

Scizor said:


> [​
> Rep if taking, please
> 
> My apologies for the triple post, but I felt like making avatars. =)


I got this.


----------



## Jagger (Feb 8, 2013)

Scizor said:


> ​
> Rep if taking, please


Taking the first one.


----------



## Tray (Feb 8, 2013)

Joo said:


> ​




Kinda old but taking the Lelouch one


----------



## Hariti (Feb 9, 2013)

*Rep if taking*

​


----------



## Arya Stark (Feb 9, 2013)

mines


----------



## Lmao (Feb 9, 2013)

Hariti said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> ​


I'll take this

150x200 ?


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 9, 2013)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> ​



Could I have this in 150x150?


----------



## Synn (Feb 9, 2013)

Vae said:


> Could I have this in 150x150?


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 9, 2013)

Cheers, need to spread first.


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 10, 2013)

Taking, thanks.


----------



## Hariti (Feb 10, 2013)

Lmao said:


> I'll take this
> 
> 150x200 ?


----------



## Velocity (Feb 10, 2013)

Can I get this in 150x200?


----------



## Scizor (Feb 10, 2013)

​
Rep if taking, please.


----------



## The Prodigy (Feb 10, 2013)

are these already in 150 x150 n if not can u make them that? thx

EDIT: dunno why it messed up when I reposted but the 2 Itachi ones, Scizor


----------



## Scizor (Feb 10, 2013)

The Prodigy said:


> are these already in 150 x150 n if not can u make them that? thx
> 
> EDIT: dunno why it messed up when I reposted but the 2 Itachi ones, Scizor



They are 150x150


----------



## G (Feb 10, 2013)

taking this thanks....


----------



## Scizor (Feb 10, 2013)

The Prodigy said:


> are these already in 150 x150 n if not can u make them that? thx



You VM'd me with the complaint that the avatars aren't animated when you use them as an avatar. I'm answering your VM here as it seems you have PMs and VMs turned off.

The filesize of the GIFs are under 341,8 Kb, so it can't be the filesize. The avatars are also 150x150, so it can't be the dimensions either. Unless I'm missing something, the problem probably doesn't originate from the GIFs. 

Maybe there's a problem with the hosting site, as it also caused a problem when you reposted them. So I've re-uploaded them:

​
I suggest you try again with these^


----------



## The Prodigy (Feb 10, 2013)

thx man it worked  

and sorry I forgot to friend u when I sent that


----------



## santanico (Feb 10, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Rep if taking, please.​




taking this​


----------



## Scizor (Feb 10, 2013)

The Prodigy said:


> thx man it worked
> 
> and sorry I forgot to friend u when I sent that



I'm glad it works now 

And that's alright


----------



## Misao (Feb 10, 2013)

Lysandra said:


> ​





Reiki said:


> ​




Merci        .


----------



## Impact (Feb 10, 2013)

Hariti said:


> *Rep if taking*
> ​



Taking will rep when not 24e'd


----------



## Hariti (Feb 11, 2013)

Velocity said:


> Can I get this in 150x200?


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Feb 11, 2013)




----------



## Juli (Feb 11, 2013)




----------



## Hariti (Feb 11, 2013)

ASDLFKDFHJ

Taking and source please


----------



## Silver (Feb 11, 2013)

Taking, can I have source as well please


----------



## Imagine (Feb 11, 2013)

Mine                     .


----------



## Juli (Feb 11, 2013)

Stocks. :3



Hariti said:


> ASDLFKDFHJ
> 
> Taking and source please







Silver said:


> Taking, can I have source as well please


----------



## Synn (Feb 11, 2013)

150x200 please? :33


----------



## Juli (Feb 11, 2013)

^ Here you go. :33


----------



## Synn (Feb 11, 2013)

Juli said:


> ^ Here you go. :33



Vielen herzlichen Dank, Christine!


----------



## Plush (Feb 11, 2013)

_Ohmygosh, thank you~ <3_​


----------



## Sherlōck (Feb 11, 2013)

Taking.

200 x 300 please.


----------



## Black Sheep (Feb 11, 2013)

Rep if taking.


----------



## Scizor (Feb 11, 2013)

​
Rep if taking, please


----------



## Santoryu (Feb 11, 2013)

cheers                                     .


----------



## ghstwrld (Feb 11, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Rep if taking, please



Thanks, sis bro.


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Feb 11, 2013)

Taking     .


----------



## santanico (Feb 12, 2013)

rep/cred is optional 
​


----------



## Aeon (Feb 12, 2013)

​
Rep if taking.


----------



## santanico (Feb 12, 2013)

rep/cred is optional



​


----------



## Tray (Feb 12, 2013)

starr said:


> rep/cred is optional
> ​



Mine 

Edit: also the Sasuke and Sakura one


----------



## Vagabond (Feb 12, 2013)

Aeon said:


> ​




Taking this. Reps.​


----------



## Aeon (Feb 12, 2013)

​
Rep if taking.


----------



## Pyro (Feb 13, 2013)

Aeon said:


> Freshly made, rep if taking.
> 
> ​






Taking these two. Thanks!​


----------



## Aeon (Feb 13, 2013)

​
Rep if taking.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Feb 13, 2013)

Dastan said:


> Taking.
> 
> 200 x 300 please.





sorry it took so long, I've been kinda busy these last days


----------



## Hariti (Feb 13, 2013)

starr said:


> rep/cred is optional
> 
> ​



Taking this one.:33


----------



## Synn (Feb 13, 2013)

Rep if taking




​


----------



## Synn (Feb 13, 2013)

Rep if taking




​


----------



## Morphine (Feb 13, 2013)

150x150?


----------



## Synn (Feb 13, 2013)

Morphine said:


> 150x150?


----------



## Tsubomii (Feb 13, 2013)

*~Rep if Taking~*

​


----------



## Tsubomii (Feb 13, 2013)

*~Rep if Taking~*

​


----------



## Synn (Feb 13, 2013)

Tsubomii said:


> *~Rep if Taking~*​



150x200, please?


----------



## Tsubomii (Feb 13, 2013)

Synn said:


> 150x200, please?


----------



## Synn (Feb 13, 2013)

Perfect! Thank you


----------



## JoJo (Feb 13, 2013)

Rep only please​


----------



## Gold Roger (Feb 13, 2013)

JoJo said:


> Rep only please​



150x150 Dotted and/or Black Borders.

Also Stock.


----------



## Tsubomii (Feb 13, 2013)

*~Rep if Taking~*

​


----------



## Tsubomii (Feb 13, 2013)

*~Rep if Taking~*

​


----------



## andrea (Feb 13, 2013)

Tsubomii said:


> *~Rep if Taking~*​



thanks :33


----------



## Aeon (Feb 13, 2013)

JoJo said:


> Rep only please​



150x150 version?


----------



## Arya Stark (Feb 13, 2013)

Tsubomii said:


> *~Rep if Taking~*​



Emmaaaa


----------



## JoJo (Feb 13, 2013)

Gold Roger said:


> 150x150 Dotted and/or Black Borders.
> 
> Also Stock.



I no longer have the stock. Pretty sure its just a bigger version of 150 X 200 I provided


Aeon said:


> 150x150 version?





:33

Did the best I could, as a novice at editing.


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 13, 2013)

Synn said:
			
		

> |



Taking. Repping. 

Resize to 150x150 please?


----------



## Imagine (Feb 13, 2013)

JoJo said:


> Rep only please​


Taking. Must spread.


----------



## Synn (Feb 13, 2013)

Kaitou said:


> Taking. Repping.
> 
> Resize to 150x150 please?


----------



## Marcο (Feb 13, 2013)

​


----------



## Santoryu (Feb 13, 2013)

Aeon said:


> ​
> Rep if taking.



Great stuff; thanks mate.

150x150 for the second avy please. Sadly I've got to spread before repping you again.


----------



## Synn (Feb 13, 2013)

Santoryu said:


> Sadly I've got to spread before repping you again.



I repped him for you. :33


----------



## Aeon (Feb 13, 2013)

Santoryu said:


> Great stuff; thanks mate.
> 
> 150x150 for the second avy please. Sadly I've got to spread before repping you again.





I hadn't shared this one since I was thinking about using it again but I consider it the best I've made of Skyward Sword Link so if you want to use it.





Synn said:


> I repped him for you. :33


----------



## Aeon (Feb 14, 2013)

​
Rep if taking.


----------



## Hariti (Feb 14, 2013)

*Rep if taking*

​


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 14, 2013)

Aeon said:


> ​
> Rep if taking.


Taking.


----------



## Shaz (Feb 14, 2013)

Tsubomii said:


> *~Rep if Taking~*​




150x200 please. 

24'd, I'll get you later on.


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 14, 2013)

this is mine


----------



## Tsubomii (Feb 14, 2013)

*~Rep if Taking~*

​


----------



## Tsubomii (Feb 14, 2013)

*~Rep if Taking~*

​


----------



## Tsubomii (Feb 14, 2013)

Shaz said:


> 150x200 please.
> 
> 24'd, I'll get you later on.


----------



## The Prodigy (Feb 14, 2013)

Taking this.


----------



## Billie (Feb 14, 2013)

​


----------



## andrea (Feb 14, 2013)

Tsubomii said:


> *~Rep if Taking~*​



thanks, need to spread


----------



## Synn (Feb 14, 2013)

Tsubomii said:


> *~Rep if Taking~*​



Need to spread 



Joo said:


> ​



150x200, please?


----------



## Morphine (Feb 14, 2013)

Joo said:


> ​



grabbing this thank you


----------



## Synn (Feb 14, 2013)

Rep if taking




​


----------



## Synn (Feb 14, 2013)

Rep if taking


​


----------



## Synn (Feb 14, 2013)

Rep if taking


​


----------



## Imagine (Feb 14, 2013)

150x150 if possible?


----------



## Synn (Feb 14, 2013)

Imagine said:


> 150x150 if possible?


----------



## Imagine (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks           .


----------



## santanico (Feb 14, 2013)

rep/cred optional



​


----------



## Billie (Feb 14, 2013)

Synn said:


> Need to spread
> 
> 
> 
> 150x200, please?


 


Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rep and Taking.


----------



## Norc (Feb 15, 2013)

~Rep if taking.​


----------



## Impact (Feb 15, 2013)

Tsubomii said:


> *~Rep if Taking~*​



Taking 



Synn said:


> Rep if taking​



Also taking Resize to 150x150?


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 15, 2013)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> ​



150x150       ?


----------



## Owl (Feb 15, 2013)

Tsubomii said:


> *~Rep if Taking~*​



Taking this adorable little thing


----------



## Synn (Feb 15, 2013)

Impact said:


> Also taking Resize to 150x150?







Vae said:


> 150x150       ?


----------



## Krippy (Feb 15, 2013)

150x150 please?


----------



## Synn (Feb 15, 2013)

Krippy said:


> 150x150 please?


----------



## Zenith (Feb 15, 2013)

Norc said:


> ​



Mine

Will rep when the system lets me and thank you


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Feb 15, 2013)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> ​



Resize it to 150x150 please


----------



## Synn (Feb 15, 2013)

Hakan Erkan said:


> Resize it to 150x150 please


----------



## Shaz (Feb 15, 2013)

Norc said:


> ~Rep if taking.​




I'll take this, can I also get the stock? 


Thanks.


----------



## Norc (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## Tsubomii (Feb 15, 2013)

*~Rep if Taking~*

​


----------



## Tsubomii (Feb 15, 2013)

*~Rep if Taking~*

​


----------



## Tsubomii (Feb 15, 2013)

*~Rep if Taking~*

​


----------



## Tsubomii (Feb 15, 2013)

*~Rep if Taking~*

​


----------



## Impact (Feb 15, 2013)

Awesome, thanks!!


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 15, 2013)

Tsubomii said:


> *~Rep if Taking~*
> 
> 
> ​




taking this so pls resize to senior


----------



## Santoryu (Feb 15, 2013)

Aeon said:


> Rep if taking.​




thanks                        .​


----------



## G (Feb 15, 2013)

Norc said:


> ~Rep if taking.​



taking this.
ill resize it myself


----------



## Tsubomii (Feb 15, 2013)

Goova said:


> taking this so pls resize to senior


----------



## Misao (Feb 15, 2013)

​


----------



## Sherlōck (Feb 15, 2013)

Taking.


Taking.150 x 200 please.


----------



## Fiona (Feb 16, 2013)

Tsubomii said:


> *~Rep if Taking~*
> ​



MINE              :33


----------



## Fiona (Feb 16, 2013)

*~Mixed Bag of Unclaimed and/or Unused Avys and Siggys i have made.~

~Rep and Cred if taking please~*










​


----------



## Billie (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Billie (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Sunako (Feb 16, 2013)

taking this


also this 150x150


----------



## Imagine (Feb 16, 2013)

Taking. Do you still have the stock?


----------



## Billie (Feb 16, 2013)

Imagine said:


> Taking. Do you still have the stock?


----------



## andrea (Feb 16, 2013)

misao said:


> ​



holy mother of fuck



Tsubomii said:


> *~Rep if Taking~*​



tsu i swear to lucifer i will rep you twice


----------



## The Prodigy (Feb 16, 2013)

taking this


----------



## Santoryu (Feb 16, 2013)

is this supposed to be mustang?

taking anyway.


----------



## Taylor (Feb 16, 2013)

*Just rep*



*Naruto 300 gif's*​


----------



## Misao (Feb 16, 2013)

Dastan said:


> Taking.150 x 200 please.


----------



## Misao (Feb 16, 2013)

​


----------



## ℛei (Feb 16, 2013)

misao said:


> ​



mine


----------



## Owl (Feb 16, 2013)

misao said:


> ​



I'll take this one.


----------



## santanico (Feb 16, 2013)

taking this


stock?


----------



## Billie (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Demetrius (Feb 16, 2013)

misao said:


> ​


yes,                                mine


----------



## Tsubomii (Feb 16, 2013)

Sunako said:


> taking this
> 
> 
> 
> also this 150x150


----------



## Sunako (Feb 16, 2013)

Tsubomii said:


>



thank you you're awesome


----------



## Tsubomii (Feb 16, 2013)

*~Rep if Taking~*

​


----------



## Tsubomii (Feb 16, 2013)

*~Rep if Taking~*

​


----------



## santanico (Feb 16, 2013)

taking


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Feb 16, 2013)

Tsubomii said:


>



Taking these gorgeous ones, thank you <3


----------



## SaskeKun (Feb 16, 2013)

Dankesch?n. Ich rep dich sobald ich kann^^ kann ichs in 170x170 kriegen, bitte?


----------



## Tsubomii (Feb 16, 2013)

SaskeKun said:


> Dankesch?n. Ich rep dich sobald ich kann^^ kann ichs in 170x170 kriegen, bitte?



Ja klar doch  Ich hab's noch mal bearbeitet. XD


----------



## SaskeKun (Feb 16, 2013)

Danke


----------



## santanico (Feb 16, 2013)

rep/cred is optional

​


----------



## kyochi (Feb 16, 2013)

misao said:
			
		

>



thanks, guys


----------



## Impact (Feb 17, 2013)

Fiona said:


> *~Mixed Bag of Unclaimed and/or Unused Avys and Siggys i have made.~
> 
> ~Rep and Cred if taking please~*
> ​





Taking thanks ​


----------



## Riordan (Feb 17, 2013)

starr said:


> rep/cred is optional
> 
> ​



Taking

credited

rep incoming 24'd


----------



## Fiona (Feb 17, 2013)

*~Got bored and decided to make some Avys and Siggys~

~Rep and Cred if Taking Please~*






​


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 17, 2013)

Fiona said:


> *~Got bored and decided to make some Avys and Siggys~
> 
> ~Rep and Cred if Taking Please~*​


I'll be taking this. ​


----------



## Thunder (Feb 17, 2013)

Fiona said:


> *~Got bored and decided to make some Avys and Siggys~
> 
> ~Rep and Cred if Taking Please~*
> 
> ...



Taking this, thanks.


----------



## andrea (Feb 17, 2013)

misao said:


> ​



dammit mis are you trying to kill me


----------



## Taylor (Feb 17, 2013)

*Just rep*​


----------



## Tsubomii (Feb 17, 2013)

*~Rep if Taking~*

​


----------



## Tsubomii (Feb 17, 2013)

*~Rep if Taking~*

​


----------



## Tsubomii (Feb 17, 2013)

*~Rep if Taking~*

​


----------



## Taylor (Feb 17, 2013)

*Just rep*​


----------



## Taylor (Feb 17, 2013)

Taking this one, cheers!


----------



## Fay (Feb 17, 2013)

Tsubomii said:


> *~Rep if Taking~*​



Mine please <3


----------



## santanico (Feb 17, 2013)

you're killing me


----------



## santanico (Feb 17, 2013)

rep/cred is optional


​


----------



## Arya Stark (Feb 17, 2013)

Mustang is an auto take hurr durr


----------



## santanico (Feb 17, 2013)

someone already claimed it


----------



## Arya Stark (Feb 17, 2013)

oh well...


----------



## santanico (Feb 17, 2013)

if they hasn't used it in 24 more hours it's yours


----------



## The Prodigy (Feb 17, 2013)

starr said:


> rep/cred is optional
> 
> ​




this is MINE!
 taking ​


----------



## Morphine (Feb 17, 2013)

Tsubomii said:


> *~Rep if Taking~*
> 
> ​



can i get those 150x150?
and do you by any chance know the name of the eating girl?


----------



## Tsubomii (Feb 18, 2013)

Morphine said:


> can i get those 150x150?
> and do you by any chance know the name of the eating girl?







Yeah I do,her name is Siri Tollerod.


----------



## Mochi (Feb 18, 2013)

Taking               .


----------



## rice (Feb 19, 2013)

​
you can request gifs at  

edit: im using the first one


----------



## Plush (Feb 19, 2013)

​


----------



## Plush (Feb 19, 2013)

​


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Feb 19, 2013)

Fiona said:


> ​


Stock          ?


----------



## ℛei (Feb 19, 2013)

Plush said:


> ​



mine  <3


----------



## Momoko (Feb 19, 2013)

Plush said:


> ​



Plush at it again..   Can I haz the last 2 ava's resized please?


----------



## Plush (Feb 19, 2013)

Momoko said:


> Plush at it again..   Can I haz the last 2 ava's resized please?



_Here you go, bby. 
_
​


----------



## Momoko (Feb 19, 2013)

Plush said:


> _Here you go, bby.
> _
> ​



Aaawwww purfect, thanks bby 
btw i gotta spread - I'll rep you when i'm done spreading XD k <3


----------



## Scizor (Feb 19, 2013)

​
Rep if taking, please


----------



## santanico (Feb 19, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Rep if taking, please



taking these, is it possible to take _only_ the black borders off?


----------



## Imagine (Feb 19, 2013)

Taking this. 24'd.


----------



## Scizor (Feb 20, 2013)

starr said:


> taking these, is it possible to take _only_ the black borders off?



​
Like that?


----------



## Arya Stark (Feb 20, 2013)

WHY ALL ROY'S ARE TAKEN? 

*waits silently to be 48 houred* kukuku


----------



## G (Feb 20, 2013)

rice said:


> ​


Taking this thanks


----------



## Ghost (Feb 20, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Naruto manga chapter 621 spoilers !!!!_ 






*Spoiler*: _sigs_


----------



## santanico (Feb 20, 2013)

Scizor said:


> ​
> Like that?


yes, thank u!


Moon~ said:


> WHY ALL ROY'S ARE TAKEN?
> 
> *waits silently to be 48 houred* kukuku



the one you wanted is up for grabs!


----------



## Arya Stark (Feb 20, 2013)

starr said:


> the one you wanted is up for grabs!



Totally forgot about that one, dankee


Mineee


----------



## santanico (Feb 20, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _621_


----------



## santanico (Feb 20, 2013)

​


----------



## Tsubomii (Feb 20, 2013)

*~Rep if Taking~*

​


----------



## santanico (Feb 20, 2013)

snatch            !


----------



## Tsubomii (Feb 20, 2013)

*~Rep if Taking~*

​


----------



## The Prodigy (Feb 20, 2013)

curved edges plz?


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Feb 20, 2013)

starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _621_



taking this


----------



## santanico (Feb 20, 2013)

The Prodigy said:


> curved edges plz?



sorry, can't do it at the moment


----------



## The Prodigy (Feb 20, 2013)

it's kk star, I can wait


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 20, 2013)

Eva sig.


----------



## Billie (Feb 20, 2013)

Tsubomii said:


> *~Rep if Taking~*​


Rep and Taking.


----------



## Tray (Feb 20, 2013)

Taking ^


Will rep when not 24'd


----------



## Melodie (Feb 20, 2013)

Sayaka said:


> Eva sig.


Taking. :33 Thanks.


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 20, 2013)

Do you need an Ava?


----------



## Shiroyasha (Feb 20, 2013)

*Rep if taking ~*​


----------



## Melodie (Feb 20, 2013)

Sayaka said:


> Do you need an Ava?



If you mind ~


----------



## Legendary Madara (Feb 21, 2013)

Saikyou said:


> *Spoiler*: _Naruto manga chapter 621 spoilers !!!!_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Taking first avatar and first sig. Thanks!


----------



## Aeon (Feb 21, 2013)

​
Rep if taking.


----------



## Palpatine (Feb 21, 2013)

Legendary Madara said:


> Taking first avatar and first sig. Thanks!



I don't think you're allowed to wear those until the telegrams are emptied.


----------



## Arya Stark (Feb 21, 2013)

Aeon said:


> ​




I'm taking this, thanks​


----------



## Billie (Feb 21, 2013)

​


----------



## Impact (Feb 21, 2013)

Saikyou said:


> *Spoiler*: _Naruto manga chapter 621 spoilers !!!!_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Taking second sig thanks!



starr said:


> ​



Also taking.


----------



## Misao (Feb 21, 2013)

​


----------



## Morphine (Feb 21, 2013)

Joo said:


> ​



taken
what anime is this?


----------



## Silver (Feb 22, 2013)

It's from


----------



## Riley F. (Feb 22, 2013)

Rep if taking:
​


----------



## Synn (Feb 22, 2013)

misao said:


> ​



Taking, thank you <3


----------



## Synn (Feb 22, 2013)

Legendary Madara said:


> Taking first avatar and first sig. Thanks!



Wearing that avatar before the  are cleared on Sunday is a bannable offense.

Please, remove that avatar and wait until Sunday to wear it again.


----------



## Synn (Feb 22, 2013)

Rep if taking



​


----------



## Synn (Feb 22, 2013)

Rep if taking



​


----------



## Synn (Feb 22, 2013)

Rep if taking



*Keep the spoiler tags if quoting*
Don't wear until the  are cleared on Sunday

​


----------



## Kid (Feb 22, 2013)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Taking           !


----------



## Mio Akiyama (Feb 22, 2013)

Riley F. said:


> Rep if taking:​



Taking these.


----------



## Ghost (Feb 22, 2013)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> 
> ​



150 x 150 ?


----------



## Synn (Feb 22, 2013)

Saikyou said:


> 150 x 150 ?


----------



## SaskeKun (Feb 22, 2013)

misao said:


> ​


Thanks pek


----------



## santanico (Feb 22, 2013)

Riley F. said:


>



taking                        .


----------



## Vermin (Feb 22, 2013)

Riley F. said:


> Rep if taking:
> ​





Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> ]
> ​



taking 

thanks!


----------



## Imagine (Feb 22, 2013)

Taking this one. 150x150 pls


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 22, 2013)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> ​



150x150?

Thanks.


----------



## Synn (Feb 22, 2013)

Imagine said:


> Taking this one. 150x150 pls







Vae said:


> 150x150?
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## Imagine (Feb 22, 2013)

Thanks         .


----------



## Synn (Feb 22, 2013)

Rep if taking



​


----------



## Synn (Feb 22, 2013)

Rep if taking



​


----------



## Sherlōck (Feb 22, 2013)

>



24'ed.


Taking.


----------



## The Prodigy (Feb 22, 2013)

taking. 150 x 150 plz


----------



## Misao (Feb 22, 2013)

Synn said:
			
		

>



Much appreciated <3


----------



## Synn (Feb 22, 2013)

The Prodigy said:


> taking. 150 x 150 plz


----------



## Vice (Feb 22, 2013)

150x150?


----------



## Impact (Feb 22, 2013)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> ​



Taking this 170x170?


----------



## Fiona (Feb 23, 2013)

*~Friday Night. Very Bored. Made Some stuff. You know the drill.~

~Rep And Cred Please~*








More incoming maybe ​


----------



## Seiji (Feb 23, 2013)

I'll take this. Thanks.


----------



## Synn (Feb 23, 2013)

Vice said:


> 150x150?







Impact said:


> Taking this 170x170?


----------



## Elias (Feb 23, 2013)

misao said:


> ​



Taking      .


----------



## Synn (Feb 23, 2013)

Rep if taking



​


----------



## Synn (Feb 23, 2013)

Rep if taking



​


----------



## Synn (Feb 23, 2013)

Rep if taking


​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 23, 2013)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Taking this, thanks.


----------



## Synn (Feb 23, 2013)

Rep if taking




​


----------



## Synn (Feb 23, 2013)

Rep if taking




​


----------



## Synn (Feb 23, 2013)

Rep if taking




​


----------



## Synn (Feb 23, 2013)

Rep if taking


​


----------



## Plush (Feb 23, 2013)

Synn said:


>



_Mine~ Thank you! 

Must spread. :c_​


----------



## Sablés (Feb 23, 2013)

Taking. 

Could I have 150x150? :33


----------



## Oceania (Feb 23, 2013)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> ​



taking the blondie. 

150x150? pwease?


----------



## Slacker (Feb 23, 2013)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> ​







Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> ​



Could you resiz these two, cutie?


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Feb 23, 2013)

Taking because it's gorgeous


----------



## SaskeKun (Feb 23, 2013)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> ​



I take this. It's beautiful :33 where is she from?


----------



## Tray (Feb 23, 2013)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> ​



150 x 150?


----------



## Synn (Feb 23, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> Taking.
> 
> Could I have 150x150? :33







Forerunner said:


> taking the blondie.
> 
> 150x150? pwease?







Slacker said:


> Could you resiz these two, cutie?







SaskeKun said:


> I take this. It's beautiful :33 where is she from?



She's from Ilog series by Mana Kakkowarai, I think



Trαy said:


> 150 x 150?


----------



## Billie (Feb 23, 2013)

​


----------



## Billie (Feb 23, 2013)

​


----------



## Billie (Feb 23, 2013)

​


----------



## Shaz (Feb 23, 2013)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> ​




Taking. **


----------



## Synn (Feb 23, 2013)

Rep if taking




​


----------



## Synn (Feb 23, 2013)

Rep if taking



​


----------



## Santoryu (Feb 23, 2013)

random fanart or anime?


----------



## Synn (Feb 23, 2013)

Rep if taking



​


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 23, 2013)

these 3 pls. Resize and stocks for all if possible.


----------



## Synn (Feb 23, 2013)

Santoryu said:


> random fanart or anime?



Random              .



Jyu Viole Grace said:


> these 3 pls. Resize and stocks for all if possible.


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 23, 2013)

Synn said:


> Random              .



Thank you


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 23, 2013)

Hourou Musuko sigs

Can give an ava for either just say which character





rep cred


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 23, 2013)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> ​



Sylvanas <3
Why must you entice me with all these sexy avatars every day  I can't decide which ones to use.

150x150 please.


----------



## Synn (Feb 23, 2013)

Vae said:


> Sylvanas <3
> Why must you entice me with all these sexy avatars every day  I can't decide which ones to use.
> 
> 150x150 please.


----------



## Synn (Feb 23, 2013)

Rep if taking



​


----------



## Synn (Feb 23, 2013)

Rep if taking



​


----------



## MakeItReal (Feb 23, 2013)

Im looking for some Sasuke Avatar 150x150 or 150x200

thanks.


----------



## Synn (Feb 23, 2013)

MakeItReal said:


> Im looking for some Sasuke Avatar 150x150 or 150x200
> 
> thanks.



The request thread is here:


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 23, 2013)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> ​



Could I haz this one in 150x150 as well?


----------



## Synn (Feb 23, 2013)

Vae said:


> Could I haz this one in 150x150 as well?


----------



## KohZa (Feb 23, 2013)

Joo said:


> ​


i'm taking this one.anyone know where is this from?


----------



## Billie (Feb 24, 2013)

KohZa said:


> i'm taking this one.anyone know where is this from?



It's from .


----------



## Synn (Feb 24, 2013)

Rep if taking



​


----------



## Impact (Feb 24, 2013)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> ​





Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> ​





Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> ​



Taking 150x150 please.


----------



## Synn (Feb 24, 2013)

Impact said:


> Taking 150x150 please.


----------



## Arya Stark (Feb 24, 2013)

Scizor said:


> ​
> Rep if taking, please



Finally Roy avas are mine


----------



## Synn (Feb 24, 2013)

Rep if taking



​


----------



## Synn (Feb 24, 2013)

Rep if taking



​


----------



## Synn (Feb 24, 2013)

Rep if taking




​


----------



## Synn (Feb 24, 2013)

Rep if taking




​


----------



## Stunna (Feb 24, 2013)

150x150, please, Synn?

I need to spread.


----------



## Synn (Feb 24, 2013)

Rep if taking




​


----------



## Sahyks (Feb 24, 2013)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> ​



takinggggggg.


----------



## Synn (Feb 24, 2013)

Stunna said:


> 150x150, please, Synn?
> 
> I need to spread.


----------



## Synn (Feb 24, 2013)

Rep if taking




​


----------



## Shaz (Feb 24, 2013)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> 
> ​




Taking this.

EDIT:
And this



Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> ​


----------



## santanico (Feb 24, 2013)

Synn said:


>


taking these


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 24, 2013)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> ​



150x150? You tempt me yet again


----------



## Synn (Feb 24, 2013)

Vae said:


> 150x150? You tempt me yet again


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Feb 24, 2013)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> ​



taking 

resize please



Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> ​



this to

resizie please


----------



## Synn (Feb 24, 2013)

Roronoa Zoro said:


> taking
> 
> resize please


----------



## Momoko (Feb 24, 2013)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> ​



So Pwetty!  Can I haz these resized please? Thank you!


----------



## Synn (Feb 24, 2013)

Momoko said:


> So Pwetty!  Can I haz these resized please? Thank you!


----------



## Sablés (Feb 24, 2013)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> ​



Taking.

Resize plawks


----------



## Synn (Feb 24, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> Taking.
> 
> Resize plawks


----------



## Shaz (Feb 24, 2013)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> ​




I'll ninja this away too. Have to spread


----------



## Imagine (Feb 24, 2013)

>


Taking. 150x150 pls.


----------



## Synn (Feb 25, 2013)

Imagine said:


> Taking. 150x150 pls.


----------



## Synn (Feb 25, 2013)

Rep if taking




​


----------



## Gold Roger (Feb 25, 2013)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Taking.

150x150?

Already repped.


----------



## Synn (Feb 25, 2013)

Gold Roger said:


> Taking.
> 
> 150x150?
> 
> Already repped.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 25, 2013)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> 
> ​



150x150 please.


----------



## Synn (Feb 25, 2013)

Vae said:


> 150x150 please.


----------



## G (Feb 25, 2013)

taking. ill resize it myself


----------



## Raiden (Feb 25, 2013)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> ​



Can I have a 150x150 of the Kisame one?


----------



## Synn (Feb 25, 2013)

Raiden said:


> Can I have a 150x150 of the Kisame one?


----------



## Billie (Feb 25, 2013)

​


----------



## Billie (Feb 25, 2013)

​


----------



## Billie (Feb 25, 2013)

​


----------



## Billie (Feb 25, 2013)

​


----------



## Billie (Feb 25, 2013)

​


----------



## The Prodigy (Feb 25, 2013)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> ​



Taking. 150 x150?


----------



## Synn (Feb 25, 2013)

The Prodigy said:


> Taking. 150 x150?


----------



## Tazmo (Feb 25, 2013)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

